# Thắc mắc - giải đáp không biết hỏi ai > Trao đổi kinh nghiệm >  CKD product's - Dự án dần xây -> làm thùng loa toàn dải & amp.

## CKD

*Dự án dần xây -> CKD làm thùng loa.*
Đầu tiên là xin mượn cụm từ "dự án dần xây" vì chưa xác định được thời gian kết thúc. Lĩnh vực *thùng loa* này mình hoàn toàn ngu ngơ, chưa biết gì hết nên cứ từ từ ngâm, khi thấm rồi thì sẽ kết thúc.
Từ khi còn bé, đã lò mò làm amp, lắp loa thùng theo kiểu chế cháo, tận dụng. Nhưng chưa cái nào cho ra hồn, mấy cái nghe được được toàn là mua nguyên concept, loa xem phim, loa nghe nhạc v.v... Từ khi biết đến máy CNC gỗ, thấy nó tuyệt vời ông mặt trời quá. Dễ dàng cắt hình này, hình kia quá dễ dàng mà lại quá đẹp. Nên ấp ủ muốn dùng CNC để hổ trợ làm một thùng loa sao cho độc & đẹp, còn nghe hay đến mức nào thì.. cứ từ từ mà tính. Vì việc xem phim nghe nhạc hàng ngày đã có cái headphone đảm nhận rồi.
Từ đó suy ra... tự làm thùng loa là có cái để khoe với anh em chơi thôi. Còn "chất âm" như thế nào thì sau khi làm xong mới biết được. Tất nhiên, là tự mình làm, và cũng là người cầu toàn. Nên mong muốn thành quả phải tốt nhất trong khã năng rồi  :Smile: .

_Tóm tắt nhu cầu: độc, lạ, dùng nghe nhạc vàng, băng cối, đĩa than, mức đầu tư driver & amp tiết kiệm._

Chia sẻ dự định với thằng bạn thân phương xa... nó kích vào và săn cho cặp loa. Kết quả là mang về được một cặp Fostex FF125N (ảnh thật bên dưới)


Vài hình ảnh lụm thêm từ trên mạng.
 






Với CKD thì CNC & cơ khí thì trải nghiệm nhiều, nên nếu chém gió thì có thể tạo ra bão. Nhưng với điện tử, âm thanh (audiophile) thì hoàn toàn mù tịch, trình chỉ đủ để đọc & hiểu. Thấy trên diễn đàn mình, có rất nhiều bác đam mê âm thanh, thích DIY amp hay thùng loa, một số bác thì rất chuyên nghiệp. Do đó mình lập chủ đề này (không liên quan nhiều lắm với CNC, nhưng dùng CNC để chế tạo thùng loa hay DIY amp thì cũng có dính đến CNC tí xíu) với hy vọng chia sẻ và được chia sẻ để có thể:
1. Hiểu thêm về AMP, speaker, kỹ thuật, kinh nghiệm v.v..
2. Làm được cho mình cặp loa, trước hết là sướng tinh thần. Có cái chém gió với anh em, nếu nghe Ok thì sướng thêm cái tai.

Mong là anh em bạn bè gần xa, khi đi qua cho vài lời gớp ý để nhanh chóng được thông não và ra kết quả.
Diễn đàn mình có rất nhiều bác đam mê điện tử, âm thanh, hình ảnh. Hy vọng sẽ có box riêng để anh em tiện việc trao đổi & chia sẻ đam mê.
Thanks!

----------

biết tuốt, Gamo, GOHOME

----------


## Gamo

Ui, phí quá... cho tau 2 con Fostex đi...

----------


## CKD

Thùng loa, dạo một vòng google thì có quá ư là kiểu dáng, rồi thùng kín, thùng hở v.v... Không biết kiểu nào có lợi điễm như thế nào. Bác nào rành về lĩnh vực này thì cho mình vài cái khái niệm để hiểu với nhé.

Tìm kiểu độc & lạ thì thấy có kiểu loa kèn (horn) là hay hay. Nên chắc mình sẽ cố theo kiểu này. Vài hình ảnh mong muốn..

----------

anhcos, kametoco, ngocpham

----------


## saudau

Fostex đã làm mưa làm gió trên cái diễn đàn DIY Audio trong và ngoài nước, thớt của Fostex lúc nào cũng đông như trẫy hội. Thùng dạng Back Horn là cái chủ đề muôn thuở của loa toàn dãy, trước đây làm mấy cái thùng uốn éo này bằng tay là vần đề nan giải. Cái lão CKD này tính đem xienxi ghép chung dí "Âu đi dô" đây nà.

Hé hé hé, Việt Nam mình có một loại cây làm mấy cái này thấy cũng Ngon-Bổ-Rẽ mà coi chừng hơi bị khó kiếm đó, cây Vú Sữa.

----------

CKD

----------


## CKD

Tham khảo thêm từ trang này

http://www.fostexinternational.com/d...closures.shtml

Nhìn qua cái tài liệu này (file pdf đính kèm) và trích lại cái ảnh của loa Back Load Horn (không đẹp lắm).


Từ cái ảnh, phía trên thì nó có phân tần cho một loa treble kho đóng thùng kín thì phải.

----------


## solero

Thể hiện công nghệ cao CNC thì phải uốn éo nhiều vào cụ ah. Có AMP chưa?

----------


## CKD

> Thể hiện công nghệ cao CNC thì phải uốn éo nhiều vào cụ ah. Có AMP chưa?


Chưa có tất tần tật ngoài cặp loa.
Post lên đây để, anh em đã trải nghiệm cho ý kiến và trợ giúp nếu có thể, từ mẫu mã đến bản vẽ nếu có.
Trước mắt focus vào cái loa, chốt được phương án loa xong thì nhảy tới amp.

Bác nào cho được giải pháp ngon bổ & hiệu quả rất là cám ơn. Chi phí cho amp tầm 1-2tr mà đáp ứng được thì đu theo ngay không cần suy nghĩ.

----------


## katerman

anh xem thêm thử loại thùng tannoy, em thấy mấy ông anh đã đóng đủ kiểu và so sánh, ngoằn ngoèo quá bị bass delay ạ.

----------


## mig21

e không biết nhiều nhưng mạn phép khuyên bác ko nên chơi thùng kiều "Back Horn" khổ lắm đấy  :Smile:

----------


## CKD

> e không biết nhiều nhưng mạn phép khuyên bác ko nên chơi thùng kiều "Back Horn" khổ lắm đấy


Khổ là khổ thế nào thế bác mig21?

Focus vô cái back horn vì thấy nó đẹp, lạ, ít bị đụng hàng. Chắc do nó khó, không hoàn hảo hay sao sao ấy. Chưa biết gì về thùng loa nên cái nhìn cũng chưa được thoáng lắm. Mong được chỉ điểm thêm.

----------


## CKD

Thấy dạo quanh các web, thấy nói nhiều về loa Fostex FE126E mà hiếm thấy FF125N. Thấy kích thước của 2 loa này gần như nhau. Mạn phép xin hỏi 2 loa có tương đương không? Khác nhau nếu có là gì?

Sưu tầm thêm từ internet (có file đính kèm) *Frugal Horn Mk3 with Fostex 126*





http://www.audiocircle.com/index.php?topic=99005.0

Bác saudau thì đề xuất làm theo mẫu này

----------


## secondhand

Qua môn nghe nhìn này phải đi từng bước, nó cũng rất nhiêu khê ko kém gì cnc. Khi khởi đầu từ con số 0 thì trước tiên là phải có 1 cặp thùng chuẩn, khi có cặp thùng chuẩn rồi mới có cái để cân chỉnh Ampli. Với mục đích diy thì chơi cặp toàn dãi là đúng bài, bởi nó sinh ra dành cho dân diy, nhưng đóng thùng phải theo loại truyền thống, các kiểu back horn hay tannoy hãy để sau này cũng chưa muộn. Thật tình mà nói thì các kiểu ấy chỉ mang hình thức độc lạ, chứ tai trâu của mình thì nghe ko vô  :Smile:  Trước mắt cứ hốt cái bản vẽ nào đó của mấy ông xứ sở mặt trời mọc up đầy ấy mà phang, khi có ampli rủi thì trải nghiệm tiếp mấy cái kèn với con ốc  :Smile:

----------

CKD, Gamo, khangscc

----------


## khangscc

:Smile: 

Cụ secondhand cho mượn cặp thùng chuẩn đê để em về tét ampli cùi xem như thế nào

----------


## GOHOME

CKD chọn đề tài khó rồi !
Như cái máy khủng của bác Luyến nếu kẹp đồng hồ so chạy  hết ht up lên you tube là từ bắc chí nam ok ngay còn audio 2 ông ngồi kế nhau nghe " hay " khác nhau ! Nhưng nó có một chuẩn mực để đánh giá đó là " tốc độ " mà đa phần 9/10 dân audio đếch biết .
Ai đó nói rằng bạn bỏ ra bao nhiêu tiền ( không bị thuốc nhe ) thì bạn được bấy nhiêu âm thanh , thôi đã DIY thì chọn cái thùng khó một chút để còn quãng cáo ... CNC  .
@ Gắn thêm cái sub vào là ổn mà .

----------

CKD

----------


## Gamo

Mấy cha phức tạp quá, DIY loa chủ yếu là để khoe thui mà, chỉ cần cái vỏ là được  :Wink: 

Mà mới liệng bộ loa vi tính, gắn bộ DAC, con amplifer + bộ loa Hitachi cùi mía vào nghe đã thiệt. Hơn đứt bộ S750 của Creative

----------

CKD

----------


## GOHOME

cái loa Hitachi . . . Đẹp hơn hả.

----------


## nhatson

loa này cơ bản chít vào là kêu , thùng thì thay đổi được dải trầm, dĩ nhiên là dải trầm thay đổi nó sẽ thay đổi tổng thể khi mix với tiếng mid và treble
cụ cắm điện vô nghe thử bằng mấy bài nhạc cụ thik và là bản chất lượng cao trước xem sao 
sau đó úp thử vào 1 cái thùng thể tích XX lít xem nó thay đổi ra sao rồi tính tiếp

----------

CKD, Gamo

----------


## Gamo

> cái loa Hitachi . . . Đẹp hơn hả.


Hehe, khỏi chế....

----------


## nhatson

đề em ráng kiếm mấy tấm rõ hơn

----------

Gamo

----------


## nhatson

ko thì cứ nhẹ nhàng thế này
High 310MM wide 150MM deep 205MM can be installed 4-inch full-range or 3-inch, 2-inch

1 on the weight of 9 kg panel can be removed, after the speaker do not have to replace the entire box, the material in the MDF

----------

CKD, Gamo, Tuanlm

----------


## biết tuốt

> Mấy cha phức tạp quá, DIY loa chủ yếu là để khoe thui mà, chỉ cần cái vỏ là được 
> 
> Mà mới liệng bộ loa vi tính, gắn bộ DAC, con amplifer + bộ loa Hitachi cùi mía vào nghe đã thiệt. Hơn đứt bộ S750 của Creative


vỏ loa thì nghệ nhân cũng dùng " gỗ ép ngàn năm " nè bác, hình như cụ hiên già này có nhờ bác long khắc cho mấy cái logo thì phải
http://sohoa.vnexpress.net/tin-tuc/s...h-1480535.html

----------

Gamo

----------


## cnclaivung

em lót dép hóng típ..heheheh. CKD ông quả đa tài.

----------


## Gamo

Công trình thế kỷ rồi, kaka :Wink:

----------


## GOHOME

Né cái hình có chữ hifi ở dưới nhé các bác, lão đó ở Hà nội ấy.

----------


## GOHOME

> đề em ráng kiếm mấy tấm rõ hơn


Tìm đâu cho xa nhatson tìm driver thôi .

----------

CKD, Gamo

----------


## haiquanckbn

Em tưởng bác CKD ra mở cty riêng rồi cơ.  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## secondhand

> Cụ secondhand cho mượn cặp thùng chuẩn đê để em về tét ampli cùi xem như thế nào


Chuẩn mình nói đến ở đây là 1 cặp thùng loa thật thụ, có tên tuổi hẳn hòi là được ròi, cặp thùng Diatone của Khang là ok. 

Thật ra mà nói, trên cả thế giới chả có cá nhân hay hảng xưởng nào dám tuyên bố loa của họ là chuẩn cả, cứ cho là nó được cân đong đo đếm bằng thiết bị hiện đại đi chăng, thì cũng chẳng là gì đối với người ... ko thích âm nhạc. Cảm nhận mỗi người mỗi khác, có thể nó là tuyệt vời với tôi, nhưng với người khác thì dở ẹc hoặc ngược lại. Âm nhạc là thế bởi nó rất trừu tượng, ko định nghĩa được thế nào là hay. Vậy nên khi muốn tậu 1 dàn âm thanh cho chính mình thì tự mà đi chọn, thích nghe nhạc trẻ mà bảo ông già đi mua thì thà đeo headphones còn hơn.

Còn các kiểu thùng ngoằn ngoèo, nói ra các bác đừng cười chứ, nó nghe um úm ong óng sao í, chắc có lẽ trình chưa đủ để thưởng thức dòng này  :Big Grin:

----------

Gamo, saudau

----------


## CKD

> CKD chọn đề tài khó rồi !
> Như cái máy khủng của bác Luyến nếu kẹp đồng hồ so chạy  hết ht up lên you tube là từ bắc chí nam ok ngay còn audio 2 ông ngồi kế nhau nghe " hay " khác nhau ! Nhưng nó có một chuẩn mực để đánh giá đó là " tốc độ " mà đa phần 9/10 dân audio đếch biết .
> Ai đó nói rằng bạn bỏ ra bao nhiêu tiền ( không bị thuốc nhe ) thì bạn được bấy nhiêu âm thanh , thôi đã DIY thì chọn cái thùng khó một chút để còn quãng cáo ... CNC  .
> @ Gắn thêm cái sub vào là ổn mà .


Thích cách nói của bác. Không phải là không thích cách nói của các bác khác, em rất trân trọng mọi góp ý, nhưng bác GOHOME nói đúng ý em nên em thích hơn ấy mà.
Em thấy nó muôn hình muôn vẻ lắm, nên việc làm thế nào mới ngon thì.. em cũng chẵng biết.
Các bác mỗi người cho em một ý kiến khác nhau giúp em hiểu thêm được suy nghĩ của dân AV là thế nào. Vì với CNC thì em kéo thước phát là phán được đúng hay sai, nhưng âm thanh thì nghe rất nhiều người bảo là "đo đạt thì đúng mà nghe chưa chắc đã thấy hay", cái này em nghĩ là "GU" của mỗi người mỗi khác. Và khi ta thưởng thức thì nó bị lệch đi do lý trí của mỗi người.
Ý khác là em không có không gian nghe nhạc chuẩn, nên làm đẹp đẹp xíu để có yếu tố khoe là chính. Tiếng nó ra hơi dỡ xíu thì đổ thừa tại hay bị gì đó cũng được.
Ý khác là em thấy anh em trên này yêu âm nhạc, DIY loa, amp tùm lum mà chưa có chia sẻ, trao đổi gì về môn này nên em cũng muốn khơi dậy một làn sóng mới trên diễn đàn của mình. Để có thêm những niềm đam mê chung khác ngoài CNC ấy mà.

Nhưng mà... đã cất công làm mà làm xong nghe không được vứt xó thì cũng tệ lắm ạ. Nên em cứ tham khảo, khi đủ thông rồi thì mới bắt tay vào thực hiện. Biết đâu mục tiêu "KHÓ" cuối cùng em ngộ ra lại làm cái thùng bass reflex như trong manual của nó cũng nên. Hoặc em nổi cơn làm tuần tự 2-3 mẫu thùng khác nhau  :Smile: 

Các bác cứ góp ý thẳng thắn, mạnh vào. Em không buồn & giận gì đâu, nếu em sai thì càng phải phê phán để em hiểu đúng. Nếu có chậm quá thì các bác thông cảm em nhé.. em xác định dần xây rồi mà.

Cám ơn các bác đã tham gia thớt này nhé.

----------


## CKD

@nhatson & gohome
Cái loa kèn ấy khủng quá bác ạ, hic, miệng đến 1m3 em ứ có chổ để.

Đang chờ linh kiện về ráp con TDA7294 bèo nhèo kích loa thử xem sao, có niềm tin chắc chắn là nó sẽ ra tiếng, tiếng thế nào thì từ từ có câu trả lời.
Bác Kem thì khuyên em nếu có máu làm amp thì làm Amp Camp Amp, em cũng chưa quyết sẽ làm gì.

Trước giờ.. em nghe mớ thùng Karaok mà chán, xem phim thì có tới vài giàn từ 2.1, 5.1 đến 7.1 của Creative, Logitech, Onkio v.v..., nghe nhạc thì em chơi cái inear Sennheiser & Koss cũng tạm tạm.

----------


## Ga con

Audio phải nhà "giàu" mới theo nổi ạ. Không phải chỉ tiền mà cả về những thứ khác.
Trên VNAV có mấy thớt kiểu "Nghe nhạc theo cảm xúc hay theo phong trào"...đại loại như thế, nói chung mỗi người mỗi ý (chưa kể 9 người mà 10 ý nữa  :Cool: ). Nên thôi, việc ta mê thì ta làm hoy, kaka.

@cụ CKD: theo em nên làm cái nào đơn giản đã cụ, xong rồi ta tính tiếp thôi. Amp nhỏ thì e vote chip amp KIA6210, ghép với con IP4 là OK rồi.
Em cũng mê mà không có cả không gian và thời gian.

Thanks.

----------

CKD

----------


## duonghoang

--- Hồi xưa có mò mấy cái này, có cái soft tính toán phần đóng thùng loa sub, xem qua chứ ko hiểu hết  :Stick Out Tongue: , đại ca xem thử thế nào
BassBox Pro Download

----------

CKD, Gamo

----------


## solero

Khi nghe nhạc lâu năm thì audiophiler họ nghe thùng ván hở (Open baffle)

----------


## Ga con

> Khi nghe nhạc lâu năm thì audiophiler họ nghe thùng ván hở (Open baffle)


Mấy lị phiu côi, phun răng  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Thanks.

----------


## saudau

> Mấy lị phiu côi, phun răng 
> 
> Thanks.


Hình như chơi phun răng dẽ bị chảy cơ với nhũng não lắm phải hôn cụ?

----------


## GOHOME

Các Bác vào đây http://www.gip-laboratory.com/index.html họ làm lại những phiên bản của WE ( nay là AT&T ) giá cho 1 driver ngoài 10.000 USD . Em làm cho việt kiều đã hơn 12 năm về lảnh vực này nhưng  linh kiện là hàng  tồn kho họ thu mua chuyển về VN em lo phần kỷ thuật và thẩm ậm .
@ Gip họ tự sản xuất linh kiện .
Loa không có vách sau nó cho thứ âm thanh gần gủi tự nhiên như thật , loa của em .

----------

CKD, Gamo, saudau, Tuanlm

----------


## GOHOME

Bao thập kỷ trôi qua Loa vẩn mải chung thủy với hiệu suất nhỏ hơn một của mình ! Một nốt La khi phát ra từ cái loa 50K vnd hay 50k usd đều là nốt La vậy điều gì làm nên sự khác biệt ? Đó là sự tái tạo âm nhạc chính xác , có nhiều tay chơi đã trải qua bao nhiêu hệ thống vẩn luôn nhận xét " bass sâu quá , treble tơi quá ... " cho tất cả , thưa rằng rất đơn giản đó là yếu tố tốc độ . Hảy tượng tượng một ban nhạc cùng chơi nốt La khi qua loa ta nghe tiếng kèn sáo , đàn ... đến tai mình trước sau đó mới đến tiếng bass vậy loa đó đã tái tạo thành nốt Lạ , ở loa dạng cột tiếng trầm nghe không được rỏ chỉ nhiều thôi mà đó là tiếng kêu của ... cái thùng . hehe nhạc công đã ngừng chơi cái thùng vẩn kêu hoài .
Tốc độ không bằng nhau càng chói gắt khi mở volume lớn .
Back-Loaded Horn Speaker Cabinets ... ?

----------

CKD

----------


## CKD

Vậy, về nguyên lý là nghe trực tiếp âm thanh tái tạo trước màn loa là tốt nhất, triệt tiêu tất cả âm thanh ở phía sau mà không làm ảnh hưởng đến run động vốn có của loa.
Em cũng biết là chỉ cần dùng một tấp ván diện tích lớn, phân cách giữa trước & sau loa là loại "thùng" cho chất lượng cao nhất. Ít biến đổi chất âm của loa nhất. Nhưng với cách này thì.. đòi hỏi không gian, diện tích khủng quá.

Thùng loa thì em thấy nó liên quan nhiều yếu tố
- thể tích thùng phụ thuộc vào thể tích mà màng loa ảnh hưởng.
- khoảng cách cửa thoát đến loa dựa theo tốc độ sóng âm truyền trong không khí, cũng như cộng hưởng ở tần số mà ta muốn.
- khoảng cách quá dài thì.. như bác GOHOME đã nói, loa đã ngừng nhưng tiếng thì vẫn còn.. do âm thanh di chuyển vòng vèo trong thùng loa mất một khoảng thời gian mới thoát ra.

Với mấy mẫu loa hình phễu như bác GOHOME giới thiệu, giống như cái loa sắt phóng thanh ở phường nhỉ. Cái kèn chỉ có tác dụng khuếch đại âm thanh, có tác dụng thay đổi hay cộng hường gì để tăng treble, bass gì không bác?

Để chọn lựa & tính toán cũng nan giải nhỉ.

----------


## katerman

em xin có ý kiến: với củ loa như vậy, khoan bàn chất lượng hay cỡ nào với phương án thùng nào. Hỏi ra, mỗi người mỗi ý, chỉ ta nge là nhiều.
bác CKD làm sao mà dân vnav có đặt hàng làm không được.  :Wink:  mang tính hình thức hơn chất âm ạ.

----------


## Gamo

Quên, nhòm mặt dzậy mà sao lại chơi Full Range ta? Cỡ CKD phải chơi component speaker chứ, ko thì nhụt lắm đóa  :Wink:

----------


## CKD

Dân VNAV giờ cũng trùm lắm rồi, nên muốn làm cái mà vnav không làm được chắc phải nâng tầm CNC cực cao. Làm cái vỏ ốc = cnc 5 axis chẵng hạn. Mà lên tới cở này mình cũng đuối chứ đừng nói là anh em bên vnav.

Tất nhiên, như đã trình bày, mình là bộ loa này mục đích:
- đầu tiên là tìm hiểu về loa & thùng loa.
- kế là hô hào anh em cnc cùng nhau chém gió & chia sẽ kiến thức, kinh nghiệm làm loa.
- kế nữa là mình có cặp loa độc độc để khoe.
- kế nữa là cũng phải nghe được chút chút để còn có cái gọi là thưởng thức. Chứ công sức, thời gian, tiền đổ ra mà bỏ thùng rác thì lão Gà cười cho thúi mặt.

Nên chịu khó tìm tòi xíu, cũng chẵng cần sáng tạo gì. Chỉ ráng hiểu & chọn được một cái, thõa mãn nhiều nhu cầu (dù không phải là nhất). Có chậm & mất xíu thời gian, công sức cũng chẵng sao. Vì kiểu gì nó cũng mang lại niềm vui cho mình.

@Gamo... nhục là nhục thế nào cụ, mình thích thì mình nhích thôi. Chứ có gì đâu à  :Smile:

----------


## CKD

Nhân chủ đề liên quan đến Loa & Amp xin góp vài video clip có liên quan gần xa với thú vui này.

Tự làm đèn bán dẫn chân không Homemade electron tube







Nhà mình có bác nào làm đến mức này chưa nhỉ?

----------


## GOHOME

> Vậy, về nguyên lý là nghe trực tiếp âm thanh tái tạo trước màn loa là tốt nhất, triệt tiêu tất cả âm thanh ở phía sau mà không làm ảnh hưởng đến run động vốn có của loa.
> Em cũng biết là chỉ cần dùng một tấp ván diện tích lớn, phân cách giữa trước & sau loa là loại "thùng" cho chất lượng cao nhất. Ít biến đổi chất âm của loa nhất. Nhưng với cách này thì.. đòi hỏi không gian, diện tích khủng quá.
> 
> Thùng loa thì em thấy nó liên quan nhiều yếu tố
> - thể tích thùng phụ thuộc vào thể tích mà màng loa ảnh hưởng.
> - khoảng cách cửa thoát đến loa dựa theo tốc độ sóng âm truyền trong không khí, cũng như cộng hưởng ở tần số mà ta muốn.
> - khoảng cách quá dài thì.. như bác GOHOME đã nói, loa đã ngừng nhưng tiếng thì vẫn còn.. do âm thanh di chuyển vòng vèo trong thùng loa mất một khoảng thời gian mới thoát ra.
> 
> Với mấy mẫu loa hình phễu như bác GOHOME giới thiệu, giống như cái loa sắt phóng thanh ở phường nhỉ. Cái kèn chỉ có tác dụng khuếch đại âm thanh, có tác dụng thay đổi hay cộng hường gì để tăng treble, bass gì không bác?
> ...


Cái horn trên đánh với mấy củ mid ( we555 , we594 , 375 or 2440 của JBL ) thôi CKD , nó cho tần số thấp tới 300Hz hay 500Hz tùy driver . 
Khi ta mở vòi nước chảy ra là nước sẳn có ở miệng vòi vấn đề ở đây là áp suất , cái loa bị trể âm do áp suất không cân đối .
 Ví dụ khi đặt 2 vôn tín hiệu vào loa thì màng loa 5 tấc di chuyển 2 cm giả sử cái thùng lòng vòng trên là đúng ta có khối không khí là N thoát ra khỏi lổ thoát hơi tức thời ( thời gian thực ) và áp suất trong thùng là lý tưởng sẽ giử không cho màng di chuyển hơn 2 cm ( quán tính màng loa bị triết tiêu ) => âm thanh đẹp chuẩn .
Nếu áp suất thùng loa quá thấp ... => trên bảo dưới không nghe . hehe
Ở đây chỉ có chọn lựa mà không tính toán CKD à .

----------

CKD, Gamo

----------


## GOHOME

> Nhân chủ đề liên quan đến Loa & Amp xin góp vài video clip có liên quan gần xa với thú vui này.
> 
> Tự làm đèn bán dẫn chân không Homemade electron tube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cái này " em yêu khoa học thôi " đèn WE300B được bình chọn là nữ hoàng sản xuất thập niên 60 nay có giá tầm 3000 - 5000 obama sau này Trung Quốc làm lại đến phiên bản năm 98 giá tầm 1200 USD nhưng trở về sau nữa thì chỉ có dân lúa mới mua , hảy tưởng tượng dòng qua đèn được điều biến theo âm thanh ( 20Hz - 20KHz ) ngã vào ta có vô số hạt điện tử bắn phá vào plate điều này làm plate nóng lên và biến dạng => kết cấu cơ khí đèn thay đổi thì thông số kỷ thuật đèn thay đổi theo . Đó chính là lý do we300B đời sau năm 1998 lại ế hàng vì hãng WE đem nguyên liệu còn tồn kho qua Trung Quốc gia công đến cuối năm 1998 thì .... hết nguyên liệu .

----------

CKD, Gamo, iamnot.romeo

----------


## tranminhlong

cái loa của bác là dòng loa toàn dải(chỉ 1 củ loa phụ trách tất cả các dải tần).loa này chỉ thích hợp những dòng nhạc mộc,chậm rãi,country...nhạc vàng như trường vũ,chế linh...thì không hợp.chỉ hợp với những bản nhạc xưa,chất âm mộc.
dòng loa này công suất thấp,chỉ vài chục wat trở lại.vài watl là cũng có thể ok rồi,chơi các dòng amply đời mới là chết loa ngay.
amply đèn hay hay amply của seimen,rft...là hợp
cái loa hình vành tai hình thức thì đẹp nhưng sự cộng hưởng âm thì không ổn chút nào.để làm tự thiết kế thùng cho 1 cặp loa đòi hỏi rất nhiều yếu tố: kinh nghiệm,hiểu biết về đặc tính của loa,độ nhạy,loa bao nhiêu ohm...và thiết kế của thùng loa như thế nào để tối đa những ưu điểm khuyếch đại những hạn chế (tiếng bass)...vì đây là kiểu thùng loa ma trận
theo mình thì nên tìm những mẫu phổ thông chút và đã được nhiều người làm theo
món loa toàn dải thì có bác khang audio là chuyên nhưng giá cao lắm.có 1 nơi mình biết ngoài hà nội là nơi bác Khang chuyên đóng thùng loa ở đó là khu Đền Lừ.
mẫu loa frugel horn MK3,trước mình đơng 2 cái giờ vẫn còn. 
mình còn gần 20 cặp loa toàn dải mới 100% trước mua bên ĐỨC về,các bác có thể làm chuột bạch được.thanh lý 1tr2/đôi cho đi nhanh.loa đường kính 13cm giống như loa RFT 2301,2301 .loa này gắn theo mẫu  frugel horn MK3 như mình là tuyệt.
video mình test loa đây :



về amply và đầu đĩa thì nên mua luôn con Đầu đĩa than RFT – PA-2030 giá bình dân khoảng tầm 3-4 triệu gì đó,nó có sẵn đầu đĩa than và amply tích hợp.mình nghe bộ này ở chỗ bác Khang rồi,phải nói là quá ok.kinh tế và tiết kiệm thời gian hơn nhiều so với việc trang bị amply và nguồn phát riêng lẽ
một chút chia sẻ với chút hiểu biết của bản thân

----------

CKD, Gamo, Nam CNC

----------


## Gamo

Ủa, thế thì full range khác mid range chỗ nào ta?

Mình mua con full range, gắn thêm 1 cái sub woofer thì nghe có ổn hơn ko? 
Còn phần tweeter của full range thì có ổn ko? Nghe wiki nói là do các cụ già thường là tai trâu, 15Khz trở lên nghe ko ra nên phần high frequency thì nghe loa full range là đủ, chỉ có bass là yếu?

----------


## Ga con

Thường người ta chơi phun răng với lại kèm theo 1 cặp super tweeter thôi, e chưa thấy ai thêm sub hoặc e chưa biết.

Thanks.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Diyodira

> Ủa, thế thì full range khác mid range chỗ nào ta?
> 
> Mình mua con full range, gắn thêm 1 cái sub woofer thì nghe có ổn hơn ko? 
> Còn phần tweeter của full range thì có ổn ko? Nghe wiki nói là do các cụ già thường là tai trâu, 15Khz trở lên nghe ko ra nên phần high frequency thì nghe loa full range là đủ, chỉ có bass là yếu?


bác chơi phun răng thì cố gắng đóng thùng sao cho lợi bass chút là ổn, vì mình nghĩ ghép thêm bass hay tep thì nó liên quan đến nhiều nhiều thứ lắm, nào là chọn loa, rồi phải cắt tần ...  phải làm tới nơi tới chốn chứ mất công sức, tóm lại khi nhà sx làm ra cái loa phun răng thì họ đã tính toán và chọn phân khúc người nghe rồi (uu tiên mid), vậy khi bạn cố tình cô lập mid của nó để thêm vào bass hay tep thì lúc này sợ ca sĩ cứ phun răng trước mặt mình thì chói lắm, nên chơi toàn dãi khó nhất là làm thùng.
thanks.

----------

CKD, Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Thế dòng phun răng mà nghe nhạc sàn hoặc nhạc cổ điển được ko các cụ? Giả sử là đóng thùng Horn MK3 gì đóa?

Tại mình nghe tạp, hôm thì nghe cổ điển, hôm thì pop, hôm thì nhạc electronic, hôm thì nhạc dance. Nghe các cụ kêu dòng Phun Răng chỉ nghe solo, jazz gì đó thì hợp thui.

----------


## Nam CNC

Gà mờ ới .... tao thấy dòng Nansin 350K là hợp với mày nhất , còn tao thì loa tích hợp luôn trong thùng máy tính rồi , nghe đỡ buồn ngủ dễ sợ.

Có 2 cái củ loa bình dân mà mấy ông bàn thấy sợ ...... mua 2 cái thùng xốp về dán giấy tạo xoắn ốc test trước đi .

----------

CKD

----------


## Gamo

** cắt chim lão Nam & CKD **

Sang quá... tau toàn chơi loa 50K ko hà

Ai thèm chơi thùng xốp... máy cùi ko khắc dấu được nhưng dư sức làm thùng loa... hé hé... mấy con ăn kim loại cứ phải gọi là cụ  :Wink:

----------


## solero

Gamo kiếm loa Nam Môn nhé. Kiểu dáng Nhật - âm thanh Mỹ - gá Việt Nam. Đáp ứng thừa nhu cầu của cụ luôn. 

Mà cụ nghe loa Nam môn vs Tannoy chắc không phân biệt được đâu, gà mờ mà.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Hỏi dzậy thui chứ đặt mua bác tranminhlong 1 cặp Phun Răng rồi, về khè con Fostex của CKD xem sao

----------


## CKD

> Hỏi dzậy thui chứ đặt mua bác tranminhlong 1 cặp Phun Răng rồi, về khè con Fostex của CKD xem sao


Fostex cũng phun răng mà bác Gà...
Mà bác... nghe lời đại ca Nam ròm đê, đừng có đu theo em làm gì, coi chừng đứt hơi á.

Have fun xíu

----------


## Gamo

He he, lão Kem chỉ em có loại amplifier Amp Camp. Thế giữa Amp Camp & LM3886 thì con nào phù hợp với Phun Răng hơn ợ?

----------


## GOHOME

> Thế dòng phun răng mà nghe nhạc sàn hoặc nhạc cổ điển được ko các cụ? Giả sử là đóng thùng Horn MK3 gì đóa?
> 
> Tại mình nghe tạp, hôm thì nghe cổ điển, hôm thì pop, hôm thì nhạc electronic, hôm thì nhạc dance. Nghe các cụ kêu dòng Phun Răng chỉ nghe solo, jazz gì đó thì hợp thui.


Nghe thập cẩm thì chơi cái này đi , mua 3 cái bóng đèn và phay cái vỏ đi pcb đây còn vài miếng .

----------

CKD, Gamo, iamnot.romeo, secondhand

----------


## Gamo

Ủa, hấp dẫn ta... con này có phải dùng cao áp ko bác? Mình mua bóng ở đâu?

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Nghe anh gohome giải thích về âm thanh đọc tới đâu khoái tới đó  :Big Grin:

----------

GOHOME

----------


## GOHOME

Nó chạy 250VDC à bóng thì đầy nghe hay lắm , để lên bàn làm việc rồi đem cái Hitachi + gì đó vào ... Recycle bin , Hehe thiệt đó .

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, ông cho xin 1 bo với... lúc nào thọt qua nhà ông thì tiện?

----------


## GOHOME

> Hehe, ông cho xin 1 bo với... lúc nào thọt qua nhà ông thì tiện?


Cho cái địa chỉ đi , sẳn còn ít linh kiện gắn vô test dùm luôn lảo làm cái nguồn thôi .
@Mua tai nghe ngon chút nhé , cái mạch này tiêu chuẩn hái èn đó .

----------

Gamo

----------


## CKD

> Nghe thập cẩm thì chơi cái này đi , mua 3 cái bóng đèn và phay cái vỏ đi pcb đây còn vài miếng .
> Đính kèm 32734


Bác Vè Nhà cho em hỏi. Như cái mạch với mớ linh kiện của bác... thì mất hết bao nhiêu lúa mới gom về được ạ. Nếu quy ra step thì bao nhiêu con step  :Wink: 
Nghe giang hồ bảo đèn giờ toàn hàng china, hàng tốt thì rổ giá cũng quý sờ tộc lắm.

----------


## GOHOME

Cái này làm kỷ niệm thành lập 10 năm CLB Biên Hòa audio nên có 10 bộ thôi , gamo làm nguồn ổn áp +260vdc/100mA và 12vdc / 3A đi .

----------

Gamo, iamnot.romeo, secondhand

----------


## GOHOME

> Bác Vè Nhà cho em hỏi. Như cái mạch với mớ linh kiện của bác... thì mất hết bao nhiêu lúa mới gom về được ạ. Nếu quy ra step thì bao nhiêu con step 
> Nghe giang hồ bảo đèn giờ toàn hàng china, hàng tốt thì rổ giá cũng quý sờ tộc lắm.


Hehe động lòng rồi phải không ! Tặng cho một suất luôn , máy này chạy 2 cây 5687 và 1 cây 12AU7 tầm 600k à .

----------


## Gamo

Cảm ơn nhìu nhìu!!!!!

À, tui là con gà mờ, nhờ ông chỉ chỗ mua bóng với sơ đồ mạch ổn áp 260v 100ma với? 
12vdc/3A thì mình dùng biến áp xuyến + LM7812/L2940-12 là được phải hem?

Tai nghe thì có 2 cặp Audio Technica, mà giờ ko biết nó mục chưa nữa  :Wink:  sắm con mới thì mình nên sắm con nào giờ?

@CKD: đua đòi quá nhe!

----------


## CKD

Trước giờ không có đu theo mảng âm thanh, anh em ai cũng khuyên không nên dính vào kẻo ghiền. Nhưng đợt này thấy thích thích nên cố mà nhích bác ạ. Nhích được đến đâu thì hay đến đó thôi ạ.

Bác nếu được thì chuẩn bị giúp em full linh kiện luôn đi ạ, em vùng sâu vùng xa... biết tìm ở đâu bi giờ.
Xong bác cho em biết rồi mật thư stk giúp em ạ.
Thanks bác!

Thấy giống giống

http://www.s5electronics.com/l8mono.html

_Lúc nào cũng được các bác ưu ái, thiệt tình ngại quá_

----------


## GOHOME

> Cảm ơn nhìu nhìu!!!
> 
> À, tui là con gà mờ, nhờ ông chỉ chỗ mua bóng với sơ đồ mạch ổn áp 260v 100ma với? 
> 
> 12vdc/3A thì mình dùng biến áp xuyến + LM7812/L2940-12 là được phải hem?


-7812 loại vỏ sò sắt mới 3A nha .
-Nguồn thì kiếm lại schematic rồi post lên .
-Đèn để liên lạc hỏi dùm cho gamo như ông nó bán cho đèn ... dầu thì ốm mất .

----------

Gamo

----------


## Diyodira

Chời ... Đang bàn phun răng mà sao chuyển qua head amp vậy mấy bác? Mất hứng zòi.

----------


## GOHOME

> Trước giờ không có đu theo mảng âm thanh, anh em ai cũng khuyên không nên dính vào kẻo ghiền. Nhưng đợt này thấy thích thích nên cố mà nhích bác ạ. Nhích được đến đâu thì hay đến đó thôi ạ.
> 
> Thanks bác!
> 
> Thấy giống giống
> 
> http://www.s5electronics.com/l8mono.html


Nó ghi 8W mono amplifier mà CKD .

----------


## GOHOME

Đây cái phần mình lo nếu muốn nâng cấp linh kiện ngon hơn thì nhìn theo schematic mà tìm . 
@Google tìm cũng có mạch này .

----------

Ga con, Gamo, iamnot.romeo, secondhand

----------


## CKD

Hì hì!

Thấy nó có 3 cái đèn nên bê vào, ai ngờ nhìn kỹ lại mới thấy mono.
Trước em có quyển amp đèn.. mà chưa tìm ra. Trans hay IC em nhìn còn biết.. đèn nhìn chỉ biết nó là đèn.

Bác nếu được thì chuẩn bị giúp em full linh kiện luôn ạ, em vùng sâu vùng xa... biết tìm ở đâu bi giờ.
Xong bác cho em biết rồi mật thư stk giúp em ạ.

Thanks bác!

@Diyodira
Title em diy cả thùng & amp mà bác. Phải có 2 món này thì audio signal nó mới ra tiếng được chứ ạ.

----------


## GOHOME

> Chời ... Đang bàn phun răng mà sao chuyển qua head amp vậy mấy bác? Mất hứng zòi.


Cho mấy lảo rữa lổ tai trước , hehe .

----------


## CKD

Mà.. khoảng giữa tháng 3 em lại về SG, bác GHOME cho em cái hẹn để diện kiến bác nhé.

----------


## GOHOME

> Hì hì!
> 
> Thấy nó có 3 cái đèn nên bê vào, ai ngờ nhìn kỹ lại mới thấy mono.
> Trước em có quyển amp đèn.. mà chưa tìm ra. Trans hay IC em nhìn còn biết.. đèn nhìn chỉ biết nó là đèn.
> 
> Bác nếu được thì chuẩn bị giúp em full linh kiện luôn ạ, em vùng sâu vùng xa... biết tìm ở đâu bi giờ.
> Xong bác cho em biết rồi mật thư stk giúp em ạ.
> 
> Thanks bác!
> ...


Ráp và test sẳn luôn cho , phần nguồn thì túm gamo đi . CKD làm cái vỏ rồi nhét nó vào là ok .

----------

CKD

----------


## Diyodira

> @Diyodira
> Title em diy cả thùng & amp mà bác. Phải có 2 món này thì audio signal nó mới ra tiếng được chứ a.


nghe phone tai thôi cụ.

----------

CKD

----------


## CKD

> nghe phone tai thôi cụ.


Phone tai em có rồi bác ạ. Hầu như tối nào trước khi ngủ em cũng luyện hết.

Cảm ơn cụ GOHOME

----------


## Ga con

> Đây cái phần mình lo nếu muốn nâng cấp linh kiện ngon hơn thì nhìn theo schematic mà tìm . 
> @Google tìm cũng có mạch này .


Oạch, SE xuất tụ mà áp cao cỡ này thì cũng đau đầu vụ tụ lắm cụ ạ, hic.
Được cái đỡ đau đầu vụ OPT :Stick Out Tongue: .

Thanks.

----------


## GOHOME

Có 125v mà cụ , tụ này có nhiều mà .
@ Gamo làm cái nguồn này nè lấy mấy con họ BUZ cũng được .

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Ủa, 3 con zener D1, D2 D3 là bao nhiêu vol vậy cụ?

----------


## GOHOME

> Ủa, 3 con zener D1, D2 D3 là bao nhiêu vol vậy cụ?


Nguồn ra là 260V thì 3 con zener + lại tầm 265v . Bên đèn sai số cho nguồn 10% ok .
@ zenner 1w nha .

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

À à, mục tiêu của nguồn này là tạo áp 260vdc? Như vậy đầu vào mình dùng 220V nắn thành 300vdc đầu vào là ổn, khỏi cần biến thế 220v lên 280vac?
** hehe, chưa chơi áp quá 80V bao giờ **

----------


## secondhand

> Đính kèm 32742


Cái nồi này làm ở đây hay nhập vậy bác GOHOME, linh kiện có dễ mua ko, tại thỉnh thoảng cũng có vài khứa bảo ráp dùm mà chả biết giá cả linh kiện thé nào mà lãnh, hay bác cho giá sơ bộ đi! td như tụ 450v, đèn 12AU7, đèn 6L6 ......

Chơi mấy cái đèn này thì phải có hội, chơi 1 mình chán chết. Nay qua nhà thằng này uống trà ngồi nghe, mốt đến thằng nọ, bữa nào không có ai đến thì nó trùm mền dàn máy nhảy đi nhậu mịa  :Big Grin:

----------


## secondhand

> À à, mục tiêu của nguồn này là tạo áp 260vdc? Như vậy đầu vào mình dùng 220V nắn thành 300vdc đầu vào là ổn, khỏi cần biến thế 220v lên 280vac?
> ** hehe, chưa chơi áp quá 80V bao giờ **


Phải dùng biến thế cách li bác à, bác chơi trực tiếp thế nó giựt bác khô mỡ lung á, khi đó bác không còn là gà mỡ mà là ... gà đen  :Big Grin:

----------

Gamo

----------


## GOHOME

> Cái nồi này làm ở đây hay nhập vậy bác GOHOME, linh kiện có dễ mua ko, tại thỉnh thoảng cũng có vài khứa bảo ráp dùm mà chả biết giá cả linh kiện thé nào mà lãnh, hay bác cho giá sơ bộ đi! td như tụ 450v, đèn 12AU7, đèn 6L6 ......
> 
> Chơi mấy cái đèn này thì phải có hội, chơi 1 mình chán chết. Nay qua nhà thằng này uống trà ngồi nghe, mốt đến thằng nọ, bữa nào không có ai đến thì nó trùm mền dàn máy nhảy đi nhậu mịa


Cái nồi có bán ở nhật tảo đó, anh qua vnav bên đó mấy cái shop bán đủ đồ hết.

----------

Gamo

----------


## CKD

Lão Gà mấy cái căn bản chịu khó xíu đi.
Vỗ ngực kêu làm driver tá lả mà mạch nguồn ổn áp hỏi tùm lum.

Chơi trực tiếp đi lão, ra loa có cách ly cái tụ, nó cho xoai chiều qua thôi, dc nó không có qua đâu. Cùng lắm chụp bậy nó dãnh giò thôi à.

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, CKd đẹp giại, nhớ làm cho tau cái nguồn 260v 100mA, nhớ cách ly nhé!!! Kakaka....

----------


## CKD

À, các cụ ơi.
Sao amp phải chơi nguồn biến thế mà không chơi nguồn xung nhỉ? Hôm rồi ở CT có buổi chia sẻ về amp class A. Em có tham gia. Các bạn có hỏi câu hỏi trên mà không có câu trả lời thuyết phục.

Em nghĩ về công suất nguồn xung khoẻ hơn.
Nhiễu cao tần thì nguồn xung bèo bèo nó cũng hơn 40kHz, mà nếu tích cực lọc thì cũng triệt được cái nhiễu này.
Mấy cái soundcard xịn trong máy tính, nó cũng dùng nguồn xung đó thôi. Mấy amp xịn, của một số thương hiệu em cũng thấy nó dùng nguồn xung, chẵng những vậy còn thấy nó chơi class D hay T nữa ấy chứ. Mà giá thì cũng trời ơi lắm ạ.

Cụ nào cho em biết lý do với ại. Ngoài yếu tố truyền thống ra thì còn lý do nào khác để giới chơi không dùng switching power?

----------


## CKD

> Hehe, CKd đẹp giại, nhớ làm cho tau cái nguồn 260v 100mA, nhớ cách ly nhé!!! Kakaka....


CKD biết gì về điện mà làm giùm ạ. Step by step cứ lụm sơ đồ rồi làm thôi.

----------


## GOHOME

> À, các cụ ơi.
> Sao amp phải chơi nguồn biến thế mà không chơi nguồn xung nhỉ? Hôm rồi ở CT có buổi chia sẻ về amp class A. Em có tham gia. Các bạn có hỏi câu hỏi trên mà không có câu trả lời thuyết phục.
> 
> Em nghĩ về công suất nguồn xung khoẻ hơn.
> Nhiễu cao tần thì nguồn xung bèo bèo nó cũng hơn 40kHz, mà nếu tích cực lọc thì cũng triệt được cái nhiễu này.
> Mấy cái soundcard xịn trong máy tính, nó cũng dùng nguồn xung đó thôi. Mấy amp xịn, của một số thương hiệu em cũng thấy nó dùng nguồn xung, chẵng những vậy còn thấy nó chơi class D hay T nữa ấy chứ. Mà giá thì cũng trời ơi lắm ạ.
> 
> Cụ nào cho em biết lý do với ại. Ngoài yếu tố truyền thống ra thì còn lý do nào khác để giới chơi không dùng switching power?


Có thấy mấy hãng làm amplifier đèn chơi nguồn xung đâu , nó chân không mà đỏng đảnh khó chịu lắm , 2+2=4 đi .

@Đỏ con mắt mới kiếm lại được mấy pcb

, step nhiều hơn rồi !

----------

CKD, Gamo

----------


## GOHOME

> Hehe, CKd đẹp giại, nhớ làm cho tau cái nguồn 260v 100mA, nhớ cách ly nhé!!! Kakaka....


mấy cái biến tần không sợ lại lo 260vdc/100mA ! 220vac nhà lảo bao nhiêu A vậy ?

----------


## huanpt

> À, các cụ ơi.
> Sao amp phải chơi nguồn biến thế mà không chơi nguồn xung nhỉ? Hôm rồi ở CT có buổi chia sẻ về amp class A. Em có tham gia. Các bạn có hỏi câu hỏi trên mà không có câu trả lời thuyết phục.
> 
> Em nghĩ về công suất nguồn xung khoẻ hơn.
> Nhiễu cao tần thì nguồn xung bèo bèo nó cũng hơn 40kHz, mà nếu tích cực lọc thì cũng triệt được cái nhiễu này.
> Mấy cái soundcard xịn trong máy tính, nó cũng dùng nguồn xung đó thôi. Mấy amp xịn, của một số thương hiệu em cũng thấy nó dùng nguồn xung, chẵng những vậy còn thấy nó chơi class D hay T nữa ấy chứ. Mà giá thì cũng trời ơi lắm ạ.
> 
> Cụ nào cho em biết lý do với ại. Ngoài yếu tố truyền thống ra thì còn lý do nào khác để giới chơi không dùng switching power?


1 từ duy nhất: Nhiễu
Nguồn xung không sạch, trong DIY về audio, đau khổ nhất nhì là làm nguồn linear. Em thì dau nhiều quá, bực quá chơi luôn ắc quy cho CD, DAC, Chipamp.
Còn đèn đóm thì cao áp, em chịu đau khổ với nó thôi.

----------


## Gamo

> mấy cái biến tần không sợ lại lo 260vdc/100mA ! 220vac nhà lảo bao nhiêu A vậy ?


Hehe, biến tần 48V, 1000Hz thì sợ gì pa, rờ hoài mà chưa chết... 220v thì chết...  :Wink: 

220VAC gia dụng thì ổ cắm 15-20A?

----------


## Ga con

> 1 từ duy nhất: Nhiễu
> Nguồn xung không sạch, trong DIY về audio, đau khổ nhất nhì là làm nguồn linear. Em thì dau nhiều quá, bực quá chơi luôn ắc quy cho CD, DAC, Chipamp.
> Còn đèn đóm thì cao áp, em chịu đau khổ với nó thôi.


E thấy cũng không phải noise cụ ạ.
E xài mấy cái nguồn y tế xịn, ripple rất nhỏ (so với các ic nguồn tuyến tính super low noise cho pre hoặc dac vẫn không thể bì được, nhưng so với các ổn áp tuyến tính cho pow thì đảm bảo ăn đứt, đo nhiễu ngõ ra cực ổn), nhưng nghe nó vẫn thiếu thiếu, khô và hơi sắc. Mấy cụ audio hay gọi là thiếu nhạc tính.

Nội chuyện nắn nguồn bằng mấy con diode khác nhau nó cũng khác nhau khá rõ (diode thường, fast, ultra fast, soft recover, schotky, sic schotky...)

Nhiều khi sạch quá lại không hay, mấy cụ lại khoái hài chẵn, topo mạch không hồi tiếp nghe cho nó bay...e gặp mấy cụ ấy có khi mấy cụ 8 cả ngày, còn e thì há hốc mồm chảy nước dãi suốt buổi, hic.

Thanks.

----------

CKD

----------


## Diyodira

> À, các cụ ơi.
> Sao amp phải chơi nguồn biến thế mà không chơi nguồn xung nhỉ? Hôm rồi ở CT có buổi chia sẻ về amp class A. Em có tham gia. Các bạn có hỏi câu hỏi trên mà không có câu trả lời thuyết phục.
> 
> Em nghĩ về công suất nguồn xung khoẻ hơn.
> Nhiễu cao tần thì nguồn xung bèo bèo nó cũng hơn 40kHz, mà nếu tích cực lọc thì cũng triệt được cái nhiễu này.
> Mấy cái soundcard xịn trong máy tính, nó cũng dùng nguồn xung đó thôi. Mấy amp xịn, của một số thương hiệu em cũng thấy nó dùng nguồn xung, chẵng những vậy còn thấy nó chơi class D hay T nữa ấy chứ. Mà giá thì cũng trời ơi lắm ạ.
> 
> Cụ nào cho em biết lý do với ại. Ngoài yếu tố truyền thống ra thì còn lý do nào khác để giới chơi không dùng switching power?


Về nguyên lý thì nguồn nào cũng được, miễn mình xử lý kỹ là ok, còn vì sao phải lựa chọn kiểu nguồn thì tùy mục đích và triết lý nghe nhạc của người làm ra chiếc tubeamp đó: làm thương mại, DIY hay làm để thi thố..., nói tóm lại là nhức đầu lắm  :Smile: 

Còn riêng mình (DIY) thì đã tube là tube từ đầu đền cuối, mạch càng đơn giản và càng ít linh kiện càng tốt, nếu có khả năng nữa thì nên tinh giản tối đa linh kiện bởi biến thế

Thanks

----------

CKD

----------


## CKD

Đồng ý ới quan điểm của cụ Gacon & Diyodira.
Việc mọi người chỉ thích dùng biến thế vì nó VINTAGE hay GU NGHE NHẠC thì em chẵng dám bàn. Vì thật sự không biết gì, chưa trải nghiệm.

Nhưng cái khó là sâu xa về kỹ thuật thì nó thế nào mới là cái em quan tâm. Tiếp xúc nhiều với tụi SV có nhiều cái chán lắm, nhưng cũng có nhiều cái thú vị. Có những câu hỏi tưởng chừng như dể mà để phân tích thì khó. Giống như câu hỏi tại sao là nguồn biến thế vậy. Vì:
- Nguồn xung xịn.. em thấy rất ổn định, đáp ứng tốt, lọc nhiễu cũng tốt.
- Hiệu xuất lại rất cao.

Nhưng sao không dùng? Em có lý giải nguyên nhân thế này: Nhiễu không phải trên nguồn mà là trong môi trường, nguồn xung gây nhiễu tĩnh điện hơi cao. Và nhiễu tĩnh điện thì triệt tiêu hơi khó nếu không được ground tốt. Không biết đây có phải là lý do hay không?

Thôi, VINTAGE thì VINTAGE!
Em sẽ thử qua khi có điều kiện. Có mua vài con IC TDA7294 class AB, để hàng về, rồi thử với nguồn xung & nguồn biến thế, linh kiện lõm trước rồi mua linh kiện xin thay vào xem thế nào đã  :Smile: . Thấy có một số cụ chạy class A Amp Camp Amp (ACA) dùng nguồn laptop để chiến (19V 4A). Nếu đua đòi thì chắc em sẽ thử với ACA, thấy rất ít linh kiện nên có thể gọi là tiết kiệm.

Mấy con amp hiend dùng cái gì thì em chưa rỏ lắm. Nhưng thấy nhiều cụ chơi class AB cũng hay phết, hiệu suất cao, mát hơn cA. Em bắt đầu từ đây đã.

----------


## Diyodira

He he bác phải chọn hướng đi cho rõ nhé, thôi thì cứ thẳng tiến bán dẫn đi, tube từ từ tính sau chứ tẩu đấy Cụ KuDai.

----------


## GOHOME

Khi lấy amplifiier về ckd thử đốt tìm đèn bằng vôn AC sẽ biết ngay thôi mà, nghe bằng tai và máy đo là hai chuyện khác nhau  .

----------


## CKD

Hì hì!
Em muốn trải nghiệm với chi phí hợp lý ạ. Nến nếu có thể thì món nào chơi được cứ chơi (em thuộc nhóm thích đủ thứ). Tất nhiên mặt ngân sách phải được xác định trước cho mỗi món, vượt qua thì em làm lơ thôi.
Hobby là chính ạ, mấy cái này em không mong thành người chuyện nghiệp, chỉ mong có chút kiến thức & kinh nghiệm để thể hiện sự toàn năng (chém ra gió ra bão) với mấy em nhỏ hơn thôi  :Smile: .
Được anh em cùng tham gia, trao đổi sôi động như vầy là em đã vui lắm rồi, làm được gì đó, khoe với các bác, được khen được chê cũng khoái lắm ạ.

Chia sẻ livetream của buổi off ở clb Arduino CT, nói về amp.
https://www.facebook.com/arduinocoff...8783226906886/

* Thiết bị hổ trợ trình chiếu có projector & BigNote (do em cung cấp)  :Smile: 

Thanks!

----------


## GOHOME

Có một sự mặc định rằng : tích số của dải tần  ( cao và thấp ) bằng 400000 thì amplifiier đó nghe " hay nhất " vd 20hz * 20khz, ngày trước băng tần điện thoại bên Mỹ rộng hơn bây giờ nhưng điện báo viên nghe không đã bằng bây giờ tuy dải thông hẹp hơn nhưng gần với tích số 400000 hơn. .

----------

CKD

----------


## CKD

> Có một sự mặc định rằng : tích số của dải tần  ( cao và thấp ) bằng 400000 thì amplifiier đó nghe " hay nhất " vd 20hz * 20khz, ngày trước băng tần điện thoại bên Mỹ rộng hơn bây giờ nhưng điện báo viên nghe không đã bằng bây giờ tuy dải thông hẹp hơn nhưng gần với tích số 400000 hơn. .


Thông tin này hơi trừu tượng bác nhỉ?

----------


## GOHOME

> Thông tin này hơi trừu tượng bác nhỉ?


Bảng dãi tần điện báo của Mỹ có trên mạng đó, cái này là hài chẳn mà. Nếu có một đoạn âm nhạc gồm nhiều tần số đưa vô cái loa của CKD thì nó rung cái nào trước?

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Đính kèm 32773
> , step nhiều hơn rồi !


step này PK299 hay PK599 vậy anh?

----------


## CKD

> Bảng dãi tần điện báo của Mỹ có trên mạng đó, cái này là hài chẳn mà. Nếu có một đoạn âm nhạc gồm nhiều tần số đưa vô cái loa của CKD thì nó rung cái nào trước?


Vụ này, em chịu thôi bác ạ. Lâu thật là lâu, lúc em ngâm cứu sóng RF có hiểu được hài chẵn & lẻ. Nhưng lâu lắm rồi... em quên sạch.

----------


## GOHOME

PK 569 em........

----------


## Mạnh Tường

Thấy các bác bóng bàn về ampli và nhất là có sư phụ GOHOME đóng góp là oke rồi ! em cũng xin tham gia góp vui chút :
Nếu bác nào có ý thích vừa đèn và bán dẫn thì nghiên cứu thử mạch SEWA này xem . Mạch chạy class A công suất 7W ( như tên của nó ) mosfet công suất rất dễ kiếm và rẻ  phần pre dùng đèn ( không có ECC86 thì dùng mạch SRPP chạy bóng 6H1 của Nga rất rẻ ) Phần nguồn dùng nguồn đơn áp thấp nên cũng đơn giản, công suất tuy nhỏ nhưng âm thanh theo em thì rất khá , cho kéo cặp loa BW604 tiếng vẫn ổn.  Em còn dư vài cặp IRFP240 ( thay thế cho IRF150 được )nếu bác nào muốn nghiên cứu mạch này em xin tặng.
Xin gửi sơ đồ mạch và hình PCB phần công suất để các bác tham khảo :

----------

CKD, GOHOME

----------


## CKD

Mình được tư vấn nếu là class A thì nên thử với Art Amp Camp (còn gọi là Amp Camp Amp) của Nelson Pass. Trong đó dùng 1 cặp IRFP240 cho 1 kênh, công suất 4W.

Định thử với IC Class AB xong, nếu còn hứng thì sẽ thử với em này, dự định lùng linh kiện trên sieuthiav. Bác nhượng lại cho mình min 2 cặp nhé.



Toàn bộ nội dung của Amp Camp Amp #1
*Download File*

----------


## CKD

Giải trí xíu với clip làm loa

----------

biết tuốt, GOHOME

----------


## GOHOME

> Thấy các bác bóng bàn về ampli và nhất là có sư phụ GOHOME đóng góp là oke rồi ! em cũng xin tham gia góp vui chút :
> Nếu bác nào có ý thích vừa đèn và bán dẫn thì nghiên cứu thử mạch SEWA này xem . Mạch chạy class A công suất 7W ( như tên của nó ) mosfet công suất rất dễ kiếm và rẻ  phần pre dùng đèn ( không có ECC86 thì dùng mạch SRPP chạy bóng 6H1 của Nga rất rẻ ) Phần nguồn dùng nguồn đơn áp thấp nên cũng đơn giản, công suất tuy nhỏ nhưng âm thanh theo em thì rất khá , cho kéo cặp loa BW604 tiếng vẫn ổn.  Em còn dư vài cặp IRFP240 ( thay thế cho IRF150 được )nếu bác nào muốn nghiên cứu mạch này em xin tặng.
> Xin gửi sơ đồ mạch và hình PCB phần công suất để các bác tham khảo :


Con này đối tác của toàn dãi đó nó mệnh danh là ss 300B . Nó nóng ngang step hì hì .

----------


## GOHOME

> Vụ này, em chịu thôi bác ạ. Lâu thật là lâu, lúc em ngâm cứu sóng RF có hiểu được hài chẵn & lẻ. Nhưng lâu lắm rồi... em quên sạch.


Nhìn đâu lên cột thu lôi vậy CKD ! nôm na là hiện tượng bức xạ năng lượng bề mặt các tần số nó kêu cùng một lượt .
Hôm mình gọi điện mua driver của gamo hắn hét 600k/3 cái mình nghe the thé khó chịu quá nghỉ rằng chắc giọng lảo hài bậc lẻ nhiều quá ! Rồi hắn xuống giọng có luôn motor lần này êm dịu hẳn bảo đảm hài bậc chẳn nhiều hơn . 
cái amplifier có tích số 400000 hài bậc chẳn nhiều hơn .

----------

CKD, Gamo, Tuanlm

----------


## Mạnh Tường

> Mình được tư vấn nếu là class A thì nên thử với Art Amp Camp (còn gọi là Amp Camp Amp) của Nelson Pass. Trong đó dùng 1 cặp IRFP240 cho 1 kênh, công suất 4W.
> 
> Định thử với IC Class AB xong, nếu còn hứng thì sẽ thử với em này, dự định lùng linh kiện trên sieuthiav. Bác nhượng lại cho mình min 2 cặp nhé.


Bác nhắn địa chỉ để gửi tặng 2 cặp ( hàng tháo máy zin chứ không phải hàng china )

----------


## Gamo

> Nhìn đâu lên cột thu lôi vậy CKD ! nôm na là hiện tượng bức xạ năng lượng bề mặt các tần số nó kêu cùng một lượt .
> Hôm mình gọi điện mua driver của gamo hắn hét 600k/3 cái mình nghe the thé khó chịu quá nghỉ rằng chắc giọng lảo hài bậc lẻ nhiều quá ! Rồi hắn xuống giọng có luôn motor lần này êm dịu hẳn bảo đảm hài bậc chẳn nhiều hơn . 
> cái amplifier có tích số 400000 hài bậc chẳn nhiều hơn .


Hé hé... chắc hôm lão GoHome gọi mua hàng trúng lúc đang quạu...  :Wink:

----------


## CKD

@GOHOME
Lão Gà rù này khó chịu lắm bác ạ.
Lúc lão nhờ vã mình thì giọng ngọt như đường phèn (vừa ngọt vừa mát), tân bốc đủ kiểu. Nhờ vã xong lão ấy trở mặt liền.

----------

Diyodira, GOHOME

----------


## Gamo

Hix, Ckd xấu trai, trả lại tau cái đầu hội tụ laser đây  :Wink:

----------


## CKD

@ All
Các bác thấy không, giờ lại đòi quà nữa kìa. "Chia tay không đòi lại quà" bác Gà nhá  :Smile: .

----------


## Diyodira

> @GOHOME
> Lão Gà rù này khó chịu lắm bác ạ.
> Lúc lão nhờ vã mình thì giọng ngọt như đường phèn (vừa ngọt vừa mát), tân bốc đủ kiểu. Nhờ vã xong lão ấy trở mặt liền.


cha này khôn lắm, tui biết từ lâu mà hông dám nói, chỉ có mấy ông hàng dài như *C*ụ *K*u*D*ai mới phát ngôn  :Smile:

----------


## CKD

Em đang dùng bộ này nè bác, xem phim Ok, nghe nhạc cũng khá. Khoảng nghe nhạc hay hơn con logitech Z5500 hay con Creative nhiều.



À, mà CKD là Chuột Không Đuôi nhé các bác, tiếng anh là tailless mouse á.

----------


## Gamo

> cha này khôn lắm, tui biết từ lâu mà hông dám nói, chỉ có mấy ông hàng dài như *C*ụ *K*u*D*ai mới phát ngôn


Tui cứ tưởng ngược lại CKD = "C.. Không Dai" chứ  :Wink:

----------


## Nam CNC

CKD..... là cương không đều ... hay là cu khó dài hahaha.

----------


## katerman

:Big Grin:  Bác CKD xin ý kiến về thùng loa fun răng, mà bị trù dập tập thể thế kia.

----------


## CKD

Mấy bác thấy em hiền rồi trù dập em quá, xin phép được buồn 5 phút rồi thôi ạ.

Loa em cũng chưa làm, amp em cũng chưa có. Thôi thì... em post đại mấy cái linh tinh có liên quan vậy.

Lục lại đống linh kiện.. cái này chắc mua trước năm 2000, có thể tầm 1995-1998, vì sau đó em chẵng còn mê điện tử nữa mà mê tin học. Toàn bộ tài lực em dành mua sách IT hết. Thấy gớm gớm chắc hàng china thôi.



Cái mớ này.. hehe, trong driver step 2 phase của em. Phải nói là to vật vã, kích thước chắc to hơn cái nguồn lamda 300W.
Trong này có 2 cặp MJ15003 và 2 cặp MJ15004. Chắc là đồ xịn roài.
Cái driver này nó có chạy microstep, mà em tìm cái info của nó đỏ mắt chưa thấy. Chắc rồi em sẽ hiến xác nó cho em yêu khoa học.





Trong 2 tuần tới chắc em chỉ chém gió là chính. Vì có nhiều việc phải chạy lung tung. Có chăng thì làm con Class AB theo đề xuất của cụ Kem (đang chờ đồ chơi về). Sau đó có thể đi SG thăm các cụ 1 chuyến. Ghé cụ GOHOME nếu được phép. Xong rồi sẽ quyết định quất cái thùng nào  :Smile:

----------


## Gamo

> Bác CKD xin ý kiến về thùng loa fun răng, mà bị trù dập tập thể thế kia.


Cái này là do ăn ở  :Wink:

----------


## CKD

> Cái này là do ăn ở


Thấy các bác ưu ái, góp ý, hổ trợ em từ đầu đến giờ.. thì cũng biết em ăn ở thế nào roài ạ  :Smile: 

*** 5 phút buồn đã trôi qua.

Cám ơn các bác đã tin yêu em, cám ơn bác Gà đã theo chọt em  :Mad: , cảm ơn các bác đã cùng tham gia làm sôi động chủ đề của em.

----------


## CKD

Báo cáo các bác, gói hàng Amp Stater Kit đã về.
Mà tuần này chạy sô rồi, tranh thủ ráp xong rồi khoe ạ. Khoe thôi, chứ đánh giá này nọ em chẵng dám đâu ạ.

----------

Gamo, GOHOME

----------


## GOHOME

Hên quá .... hết chì hàn !

----------

CKD, Gamo

----------


## minhtriet

Theo mình nên làm bài bản  :Big Grin: 
Có cụ GOHOME là trùm rồi, bác CKD nên ngâm cứu vụ field coil thôi, rất hợp với Fostex  :Big Grin: . Nên... xử trước cái có sẵn  :Big Grin: 
Mượn ảnh của cụ ấy  :Big Grin:

----------

Gamo, GOHOME

----------


## GOHOME

> Theo mình nên làm bài bản 
> Có cụ GOHOME là trùm rồi, bác CKD nên ngâm cứu vụ field coil thôi, rất hợp với Fostex . Nên... xử trước cái có sẵn 
> Mượn ảnh của cụ ấy


Hehe qua đây hồi nào vậy, các cụ bên này khoái nghe spindles hơn.

----------

minhtriet

----------


## Gamo

Ủa, field coil là gì thế bác?

----------


## GOHOME

> Ủa, field coil là gì thế bác?


Bàn từ đó. ....

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, bàn từ để làm gì?

----------


## nhatson

> Hehe, bàn từ để làm gì?


thay cục nam châm vĩnh cửu bằng nam châm điện

----------


## Gamo

ủa, tức là làm thịt con full range hay làm con mới?

----------


## nhatson

> ủa, tức là làm thịt con full range hay làm con mới?


tháo cái nam châm vĩnh cửu thay bằng nam châm điện

----------

GOHOME

----------


## CKD

Cụ Gà demo đi ạ. Em có thể tư vấn cho bác làm nam châm điện thế nào. Tính toán để có thể cấp dòng bảo hòa cho nó.  :Smile: 
Riêng em thì.. thôi cho em xin ạ. Làm từ từ, rồi cháo sẽ nhừ thôi ạ.

----------

minhtriet

----------


## Gamo

Hoho, mà có chắc là dùng nam châm điện ngon hơn nam châm vĩnh cửu hem?

2 con phun răng trong tay nghe chán quá, lôi ra làm thí nghiệm cũng được

----------


## CKD

Lý do nam châm điện là lực từ khỏe hơn nam châm vĩnh cữu đó à.
Mà hình như, lực từ khỏe thì loa sẽ nhạy hơn, nghe hay hơn......... (nghe giang hồ đồn như vậy).

----------


## CKD

Báo cáo các bác.. TDA7294 em tưởng là khó lắm, ai ngờ ngồi ráp hơn 30 phút là gần xong rồi ạ. Mua KIT nó có khác..

Sơ đồ không có dò lại, nhưng mà chắc nó y chang vầy.


Ảnh thì mượn tạm từ china. Em cập nhật cái của em sau.

----------


## CKD

Cái trên là ảnh từ net, cái này mới là của em.









Nguồn gốc chắc cũng china chính hiệu thôi ạ.

Giờ em đi "quan hệ" để xem có tìm được cặp tụ nguồn & cái biến áp nào phù hợp cho nó không rồi tính tiếp.

----------


## Ga con

> Lý do nam châm điện là lực từ khỏe hơn nam châm vĩnh cữu đó à.
> Mà hình như, lực từ khỏe thì loa sẽ nhạy hơn, nghe hay hơn......... (nghe giang hồ đồn như vậy).


Không cần phải khỏe hơn nhiều cụ ạ, cái ngon nhất phiu côi ngon hơn loa nam châm vĩnh cửu (dù ferit, alnico, neodim...) là cụ chỉnh được lực từ sao cho phù hợp nhất (nghe ổn nhất), điều mà nam châm vĩnh cửu không làm được hoặc rất khó làm (gắn thêm nam châm chẳng hạn).

Thanks.

----------

CKD, Gamo, iamnot.romeo

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, thế thì thôi, khỏi mất công  :Wink: 

Có cách nào làm củ loa ko hay nghe hay hơn hem?

----------


## GOHOME

Các cụ phán kiểu này thì. .... thôi nói vậy dễ hiểu hơn, cặp loa trên em có hai đôi nó là field coil đấy, một cặp bán cho đại gia cá tra 12000 obama cặp còn lại có người trả 13000 obama nhưng để làm cần câu bán amplifiier. 
@ Hehe kén nhạc nhe có một tay đem cái CD Mạnh Đình lại nghe rồi phán " thua cái loa " 1 triệu vnd.
Bass we4181, mid we594, high 075.

----------

Gamo, minhtriet, saudau

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, bữa nào mời ông cà phê học về audio mới được

Bộ full range mình mua thì ko phải hãng ông giới thiệu, tại làm cũng làm biếng  :Wink:  Cũng mới test bỏ thùng xốp nghe thử thui chứ chưa làm thùng loa. Ko biết có thùng loa thì chênh lệch nhiều ko?

Mình thích chế cháo nên chủ yếu mua về để làm loa trưng bày cho đẹp, nghe là phụ. Vụ fieldcoil thấy hấp dẫn thiệt nhưng ko biết có chữa lợn lành thành lợn què ko?  :Wink:

----------


## GOHOME

Cái loa tui ba đường tiếng mà bass 5 tấc đó, hôm nào đi nghe nhạc jazz đi rồi qua tui nghe thử nó đánh gần y như vậy.
@cái loa không có ván sau lưng đó.

----------

Ga con, Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Hohoho, để độ xong con CNC, làm thùng loa nhập môn khè CKD rồi qua ông thỉnh giáo  :Wink:

----------

GOHOME

----------


## GOHOME

99.999% đã xong chỉ không thấy boad cao thế và đốt tim đèn ra dây ... màu gì nên không thể hàn tiếo được !

----------

CKD, Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Board cao thế & đốt tim đèn là gì hả cụ?  :Wink:

----------


## Diyodira

> Board cao thế & đốt tim đèn là gì hả cụ?


hai boa này dự phòng khi mang ra trình diễn ngoài trời thì có thể dùng lưới điện 500kv, hoặc ở nhà mà có cúp điện thì dùng đèn dầu cũng ok, nói chung dùng mọi lúc mọi nơi, amply đèn nó giá trị ở chỗ đó, mình đoán vậy  :Wink: 
thanks

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

:Wink:  lúc đó tui trông sẽ đen đen giống ông há

----------


## huanpt

> Board cao thế & đốt tim đèn là gì hả cụ?


Tên này cứ giả vờ dốt nha..

----------

GOHOME

----------


## GOHOME

> Board cao thế & đốt tim đèn là gì hả cụ?


260vdc với 12vdc đâu ông?

----------

Gamo

----------


## diy1102

> Mình được tư vấn nếu là class A thì nên thử với Art Amp Camp (còn gọi là Amp Camp Amp) của Nelson Pass. Trong đó dùng 1 cặp IRFP240 cho 1 kênh, công suất 4W.
> 
> Định thử với IC Class AB xong, nếu còn hứng thì sẽ thử với em này, dự định lùng linh kiện trên sieuthiav. Bác nhượng lại cho mình min 2 cặp nhé.
> 
> Đính kèm 32791
> 
> Toàn bộ nội dung của Amp Camp Amp #1
> *Download File*


Cụ làm mạch này em xin tặng bộ PCB và sò.

----------


## CKD

@diy1102
Sau khi thực hiện xong bộ TDA7294 là tiến đến amp camp amp đó bác  :Smile: 

Cập nhật tình hình là hôm nay có thêm cục biến áp & cặp tụ  :Smile: .

----------

diy1102, nhatson

----------


## diy1102

> @diy1102
> Sau khi thực hiện xong bộ TDA7294 là tiến đến amp camp amp đó bác 
> 
> Cập nhật tình hình là hôm nay có thêm cục biến áp & cặp tụ .


Ok, em ship cho cụ theo địa chỉ ở chứ ký nhé.

----------


## GOHOME

Né mấy cái tai nghe này nhé .

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Hồi mới ra trường rất ấn tượng với mấy cái can Audiotechnica & Grados, giờ ko biết vứt bọn nó đâu ùi. Giờ có loại nào ngon bổ rẻ hem?

----------


## GOHOME

> Hồi mới ra trường rất ấn tượng với mấy cái can Audiotechnica & Grados, giờ ko biết vứt bọn nó đâu ùi. Giờ có loại nào ngon bổ rẻ hem?


http://www.wooaudio.com/products/wa22.html

Nếu mua loại này thì chia lại tui cái " treo headphone "

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Ủa, mà DIY headphone được ko cụ?

----------


## GOHOME

Diy được bảo đảm có tiếng, nhưng mua một cái tầm 1,5 M đi ông. Lựa cái trùm kín tai test bài nào có bass mà giọng ca vẫn rõ ràng tách bạch là ok rùi.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Huhu... cái WooAudio rẻ nhất là $500USD ùi

----------


## GOHOME

Hehe nếu săn Ebay đồ cũ tầm 200 USD là ngon nhe.
@ xong hết rồi qua tuần chuyển nhé, luôn bộ của CKD.

----------

CKD, Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Oh yeah, lâu quá chưa chơi đồ cũ. Mà thường loa cũ nghe hay hơn

----------


## CKD

> Hehe nếu săn Ebay đồ cũ tầm 200 USD là ngon nhe.
> @ xong hết rồi qua tuần chuyển nhé, luôn bộ của CKD.


Thanks cụ!
Cụ mật thư cho em tk và số lúa để em chuyển ạ.

----------


## GOHOME

Hi CKD, tặng mà ở Cần Thơ qua anh Trần Khang lấy ba cái bóng cắm vào là nghe thôi.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Mà CKD tai trâu mà, nghe amp đèn sao được?  :Wink:

----------


## CKD

> Hi CKD, tặng mà ở Cần Thơ qua anh Trần Khang lấy ba cái bóng cắm vào là nghe thôi.


Trần Khang là ở đâu anh. Bên âm thanh em mù mờ lắm ạ.




> Mà CKD tai trâu mà, nghe amp đèn sao được?


Ai tai trâu vậy ta?

----------


## GOHOME

hehe quên ! để gửi cái sdt lảo này bán đèn hơi cao nhưng rất ok .
@ Cái amplifier headphone này khi bỏ bớt cái tụ out(  uF cao ) làm pre thì bass đầy nhà , nhớ khi ghép với power bán dẩn khi mở điện thì mở pre trước đợi 5 phút thì hảy mở power khi tắt  làm ngược lại .

----------

CKD, Gamo

----------


## CKD

Báo cáo các bác là em lục kho ra cặp tụ này. Khi xưa dự định làm cái máy hàn tụ. Nhưng giờ thấy nó viễn tưởng quá nên dùng vào mục đích khác.



Em làm tụ nguồn cho cái amp TDA7294 không biết có ổn không nhỉ?

Cặp bé là 18,000uF, em được tặng, ban đầu là định dành cho nó. Giờ có con to hơn chắc dùng con to nhỉ  :Smile:

----------


## Gamo

Sau chục năm còn xài được hem đóa?

----------


## GOHOME

To nó có cái lí của nó nhưng trào lưu bây giờ người ta chơi nhiều tụ nhỏ mắc // lại vì tụ lớn nạp xã gây ồn hơn.

----------

CKD

----------


## CKD

Em cũng định làm kiểu này nè bác.


Nhưng mà cái này thì tụ chưa có, phải mua.
Mấy cái ở trên là tận dụng thôi ạ.

----------

GOHOME

----------


## katerman

> To nó có cái lí của nó nhưng trào lưu bây giờ người ta chơi nhiều tụ nhỏ mắc // lại vì tụ lớn nạp xã gây ồn hơn.


sao em nghe đồn là tụ hay là không có tụ ạ, có đúng không vậy bác

----------


## katerman

Không biết bác CKD đã tìm ra địa chỉ của bác Trần Khang chưa?
http://vnav.vn/forum/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=85119

----------

CKD

----------


## Ga con

Nhiều tụ nhỏ mắc song song esr nhỏ hơn tụ lớn tương đương kha khá.
@cụ Katerman: chắc chỉ áp dụng cho tụ liên lạc thôi chứ, còn tụ nguồn thì phải có chứ nhỉ, dù lọc c, c-r-c, l-c, c-l-c...kiểu gì cũng phải có C trong đó.

Thanks.

----------


## CKD

> Không biết bác CKD đã tìm ra địa chỉ của bác Trần Khang chưa?
> http://vnav.vn/forum/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=85119


Chưa cụ ạ. Vụ đèn đóm cứ từ từ bác ạ  :Smile: . Giờ free time mình chiến đấu với mớ IC trước đã, Amp Camp Amp #1 cũng từ từ mới chiến tới.

@GOHOME
Cụ ơi! Quà của em thì cụ cứ giữ đó nhé, khi nào có dịp em ghé thăm thì em xin nhận ạ. Chứ giờ em vẫn chưa có time dành cho nó.. nên có gửi em thì em cũng để đóng bụi thôi ạ.

----------


## Gamo

Bác GOHOME cứ gửi hết cho mình nhe  :Wink:

----------


## CKD

Hic hic!
Loai hoai mà chưa có chiến được cái loa, nên nhân lúc có ông bạn nhờ xem cái Amp của ổng tại sao nó tậm tịt. Mày mò với nó xong thì ngứa tay quá, nên tranh thủ mod nó lại xíu. Bản gốc nó cũng là đồ DIY, nhưng nó không được Pro, nên mình DIY lại cho nó pro tí.

Nguyên bản nó thế này.




Nhìn mạch xuyên lổ, sao giống mình quá. Nên em dành tí thời gian vừa phục hồi vừa Mod ngay nó lại thành cái khác rồi... thông tin sẽ được cập nhật ở chủ đề Amp
CKD product's - Dự án dần xây -> làm amp.

----------


## CKD

Mấy bác ui... em dạo qua xem giá đèn thì thật bất ngờ... cũng là 12AU7 mà sao có bác quất vài trẹo/cặp. Có bác bán vài xị/bộ. Ngoài ra nó có tè le mã phía sau hết. Vậy biết phải lụm con nào bi giờ.

Link tham khảo: http://dientuaz.com/sp/banlinhkien/5.../den-tube.html

----------


## CKD

Lục lại mớ sách cũ... tài liệu amp đèn tiếng pháp  :Smile:

----------


## solero

Ủa vụ này chìm xuồng rồi ai móc lên vậy ta?  :Big Grin:

----------

Gamo

----------


## Ga con

> Mấy bác ui... em dạo qua xem giá đèn thì thật bất ngờ... cũng là 12AU7 mà sao có bác quất vài trẹo/cặp. Có bác bán vài xị/bộ. Ngoài ra nó có tè le mã phía sau hết. Vậy biết phải lụm con nào bi giờ.
> 
> Link tham khảo: http://dientuaz.com/sp/banlinhkien/5.../den-tube.html


Lụm đại về nghe đã cụ, đừng chọn loại bèo quá lại lăn tăn thôi.

Nó khác nhau do hãng + mức độ thần thánh hóa.

Thanks.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Nhờ các cụ chỉ giáo...

Sau khi bị mấy lão trên đây dụ thì em đã làm thử con Phun Răng như sau

Tính bắt chước mấy con này ợ

Con này mặc định thì có lớp phủ bên ngoài rất đẹp nhưng sau khi phay xong thì lòi phần gỗ ra xấu quá.

Thế mình làm sao cho em nó đẹp trai giờ hả các cụ?

----------

biết tuốt, emptyhb, nhatson

----------


## duonghoang

--- Cụ chà nhám mịn tí rồi đi dán decal cũng đc hoặc nếu cụ sơn đẹp thì tự xử cũng đẹp đội hình hết  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Gamo

----------


## Nam CNC

gà mờ , phủ lớp eboxy lỏng cho nó ngấm vào bề mặt , sau đó chà mịn sơn lại là siêu đẹp liền.


Eh , bữa nào xong cho tao nghe ké , hay ho tao đặt luôn , gu tao đơn giản lắm , loa vi tính còn thấy hay mà.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Có lý ta, nhưng mất công quá hem? 

Cũng đang tính món decal của cụ Duong Hoàng hoặc sơn vecni mà ko biết sơn được ko?

----------


## biết tuốt

> Nhờ các cụ chỉ giáo...
> 
> Sau khi bị mấy lão trên đây dụ thì em đã làm thử con Phun Răng như sau
> Đính kèm 43516
> Tính bắt chước mấy con này ợ
> 
> Con này mặc định thì có lớp phủ bên ngoài rất đẹp nhưng sau khi phay xong thì lòi phần gỗ ra xấu quá.
> 
> Thế mình làm sao cho em nó đẹp trai giờ hả các cụ?


bác có máy chà thì tốt  không bác lấy máy cắt sắt cầm tay rồi  lắp loại đĩa giấy gáp , loại có đệm   ấy nó đỡ bị lẹm , bác là  gà à quên là dân văn phòng nên e cầm đèn chạy trước ô tô   :Wink:

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Ui giời, mấy cha sỉ nhụt tui quá, hohoho...

Dĩa giấy có đệm ra sao hả bác, em chưa biết vụ này

Em có 2 loại chà: chà rung tròn & chà tank. Chà tank thấy khó xài nhưng quất lẹ, con này chắc chơi chà rung quá

----------


## biết tuốt

loại đĩa giấy nhám đó nó có lớp mút đệm  đó bác , khi mình chà nó miết gỗ đỡ bị lỗi , khi mòn giấy thì cắt miếng khác dán lên , bác ra hàng bán đầy mà

----------


## biết tuốt

http://dungcusangtao.com/banh-cha-nham-mai-bong.html   như loại này

----------

Gamo

----------


## blacksky2411

Thôi đi mấy ông, loại này ko làm đàng hoàng nó hút ẩm nó móc lên thấy bà luôn.
Tự làm rất cực, tìm ông thợ PU thẩy cho ổng đi, thường thì 300K/m2, loại này cực hơn nhiều chắc khoảng 600 đến 700K/m2.

Còn tự làm thì công với sơn x 2 nhé.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Giới thiệu chỗ đi pa :P Ko thì gửi ra Hà Lội cho cụ Biết Tuốt nhỉ?

Sơn Epoxy được hem?

----------


## blacksky2411

> Giới thiệu chỗ đi pa :P Ko thì gửi ra Hà Lội cho cụ Biết Tuốt nhỉ?
> 
> Sơn Epoxy được hem?


Gần bên đó ko biết đâu, muốn sơn gì cũng được, nhưng nhớ lót cho kỹ vào thôi, đừng chơi bã matít dễ bong lắm,
lót ít nhất 3 lớp nhé, nhám cũng thiệt kỹ luôn. Lót xong rồi chơi 2k vô cho đẹp và bền.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, mém lấy matit trét. Thôi để sơn PU/epoxy, đang còn vài hộp trong nhà

----------


## solero

Thôi đã DIY thì làm hế đi cụ Gà. 

- Cụ mua *Sơn lót* về sơn lượt 1 (chỗ nào cần sơn đẹp) sau đó để khô, đánh giấy ráp lần 1.
- Sau khi đánh giấy ráp khá ổn cụ sơn lót lại lượt 2, đánh giấy ráp lượt 2 nhứng chỗ nào chưa mịn.
- Lượt 3 cụ sơn màu. 

Hoặc cụ mua gỗ veneer + hộp keo chó về tự dán. Keo dán không hết thì cho vào túi giấy bóng để hít dần.

----------

Gamo

----------


## secondhand

Hehe ... Thùng loa mà sơn epoxy hay PU thì điếc luôn. Muốn nhanh thì cụ Gà dán simili, còn ngon thì ... dán gỗ lạng

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Hix... thật tình thì xem tài liệu cũng ko thấy bọn nó sơn PU/epoxy, toàn dán decal/simili/gỗ lạng hoặc cùng lắm đánh vecni lớp gỗ ngoài (nếu dùng gỗ)

Kệ, lỡ ùi, để mai post thành phẩm cho các cụ xem, nhờ góp ý tiếp. Nghe âm thanh thì mới 1 loa đã thấy phê, mặc dù chưa ngon như con earphone.



Nhờ  các cụ chỉ tiếp:
1. Em bắt tán inox 2 bên xấu quá, có cách nào bắt tán 2 bên mà đẹp chai hơn ko?
2. Do cắt mica nhầm nên có 3 lỗ bắt ốc trên cùng em phải nới rộng ra, giờ phải gắn long đền thì xấu quá. Có cách nào để giải quyết ko ợ?

----------

biết tuốt, Nam CNC, nhatson

----------


## Nam CNC

hay không Gà , tao qua hốt về nghe thử , cái này cần ampli hay chơi thẳng máy tính ? nếu cần ampli thì mày chế luôn đi tao ôm 1 cặp cho phẻ .

----------


## Gamo

Haha, có vẻ hơn đứt mấy bộ vài triệu đang có trong nhà. Mid range & bass nhẹ nghe hay, treble ko ngon như ear phone, trống dồn dập cũng bị mất. Nghe giang hồ đồn là có thể do dòng loa dạng horn này kén đầu vào. Đang nghe youtube bằng ampli máy tính, để sang tuần gắn DAC và LM3886/TD4xxx gì đó vào nghe FLAC xem sao.

Mày suy nghĩ kỹ nhe, thích thì tóm cha Ba Gác lấy củ loa rồi tau thiết kế & phay cho mày. Nhưng mà món này làm cho vui thui chứ với số tiền bỏ ra thì tốt nhất mày mua loa chính hãng ngon hơn  :Wink: 
Củ loa bình dân như tau đang dùng giá mới khoảng $100USD/cặp chưa tính shipping, tiền gỗ đóng loa cũng 1-2tr, tiền thuê người đóng giá chót cũng khoảng 1tr/cặp  => mua mấy cặp loa cũ ngon, bổ & rẻ hơn

Ampli thì loại vi tính chạy 5v giá 20K, còn loại phổ thông dùng chip LM3886/TDA4xxx gì đóa mà CKD đang làm khoảng vài trăm K. Loại sang hơn thì chắc tao với mày bỏ qua  :Wink:  (nghe thử thì ampli 200tr có vẻ hay hơn tí, mà nhìn cái giá thì xỉu)

----------


## nhatson

cắm máy tình nghe thử cụ ga

----------

Gamo

----------


## emptyhb

Bác Gà nghe 2 loa sữ thấy khác biệt nhiều. Loa này phải có amply, và tất nhiên là hơn đứt mấy bộ loa vi tính ài triệu rồi

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Cái này test thế nào vậy cụ Linh?

Nghe tiếng trong khúc đầu, nhưng có nhiều nhạc cụ 1 lúc có vẻ con này xử lý ko nổi (mấy cái loa cũ thì flat luôn, nghe ko ra). Mà lạ là phần Playback nghe còn có vẻ hay hơn khi ban nhạc đang chơi???

----------


## Gamo

Thưa các cụ,

Sau khi xong bộ loa & test thử với ampli LM3886 như cụ GoHome thợ lặn hướng dẫn thì em đang ngất ngây với chất lượng âm thanh khi nghe các loại nhạc đơn giản như solo guitar/piano/cải lương. Tuy nhiên nghe nhạc sàn thì em hơi buồn vì bass thiếu uy lực quá. Em đang tính làm 1 thùng bass riêng & dùng 1 con active crossover để phân tần. Tuy nhiên em google 1 vòng sao ko thấy chỗ nào bán mạch phân tần active crossover tại TP. HCM hết, Nhật Tảo thấy toàn dùng passive crossover?

Có cụ nào biết chỗ bán chỉ giùm em với. Với lại các thứ phụ kiện lặt vặt như chân loa & ốp bảo vệ loa mình mua ở đâu ợ?

----------


## nhatson

> Thưa các cụ,
> 
> Sau khi xong bộ loa & test thử với ampli LM3886 như cụ GoHome thợ lặn hướng dẫn thì em đang ngất ngây với chất lượng âm thanh khi nghe các loại nhạc đơn giản như solo guitar/piano/cải lương. Tuy nhiên nghe nhạc sàn thì em hơi buồn vì bass thiếu uy lực quá. Em đang tính làm 1 thùng bass riêng & dùng 1 con active crossover để phân tần. Tuy nhiên em google 1 vòng sao ko thấy chỗ nào bán mạch phân tần active crossover tại TP. HCM hết, Nhật Tảo thấy toàn dùng passive crossover?
> 
> Có cụ nào biết chỗ bán chỉ giùm em với. Với lại các thứ phụ kiện lặt vặt như chân loa & ốp bảo vệ loa mình mua ở đâu ợ?


lập trình pro mà, dùng con stm32 F7 , adc > fliter> dac

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Huhuhu.... cũng đang tính đây... tại trong kho chỉ có STM32F103 thì chuối quá...

Tính split tần số bằng software, xong đẩy qua USB xuống con MCU có DSP hoặc đẩy thẳng xuống STM32, rồi tách tần số  cho ra DAC luôn. Nếu chơi pp2 thì nhớ mang máng là phải tính Fourier Transform thì e mấy con STM32 xử lý ko nổi, pp 1 thì băng thông hơi kinh...

Mà nói dzậy thui, theo ông riết rồi công trình thế kỷ nhiều quá rồi  :Wink:

----------


## audiophilevn

Cụ xem link bên dưới xem có kiếm được thứ gì không
http://vnav.vn/threads/dungaudio-97-...3-tp-hcm.8575/
Về ốp mặt loa cụ có thể tự phay cái khung ốp ngoài rồi mua vải chuyên dùng cho ốp mặt loa gắn vô là đẹp, Dũng Audio hình như cũng có bán

----------

Gamo

----------


## CKD

Hic hic!
Cụ Gà lần này làm em hổ thẹn quá. Dự ớn do em bày ra mà cụ đến đích trước roài. Cái fostex của em chắc nó nhục mà câm nín luôn quá.
Thôi thì nhỡ rồi, cụ cho cái thông số cụ thể của cái loa để em liệu đường mà copy nhé.
- Loa nào, series
- DXF để nhân bản  :Big Grin: 

Vụ soft với DAC gì gì có thấy có cụ Tí Voi nhiều kinh nghiệm. Cụ theo mà hỏi xem cụ ấy có phun ra gì không?

Còn vụ dùng phun răng mà nghe nhạc sàn thì.. cụ làm nên một trào lưu mới đấy. Cố lên cố lên.

À.............. mà em làm được cái WAV player chạy trên atmega328 8 bit luôn rồi đó, ra cả sì tê luôn ấy. Trong đó có giải mã rồi DAC bla bla gì đó. Cụ có cần em góp ý, chỉ trỏ cho cái dự ớn của cụ không? Cần thì ới nhé, CNC thì em gà lắm nên chọt cụ hoài, sợ nói nhiều nó lòi dốt nên ứ dám nói nhiều, cứ gút gồ thẳng tiến. Chứ vụ chơi audio thì em siêu trùm roài... cụ cần gì cứ hỏi nhé, em biết em chỉ tất tần tật cho  :Big Grin:

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Hohoho, con atmega328 mà chơi được WAV à? Thế ông dùng DAC cách nào? PWM?
Cũng đang suy nghĩ là tại sao người ta ko dùng MCU làm DAC/crossover? Theo lý thuyết thì nếu dùng MCU làm sound card thì dữ liệu đẩy xuống là digital => bảo toàn 100%. Split tần số rồi đẩy ra DAC của MCU => amplifier, âm thanh hơi bị chuẩn chứ nhỉ?

Công thức của Back Load Horn thì "Google đi"  :Wink:  
Nhưng mà bọn nó làm sẵn đây nè http://bgaudio.org/horn_en.php, đã kiểm tra, kết quả y chang với mấy cái research paper nên chắc là ko sai. Để gửi bản vẽ qua cho, chỉnh thông số, tút design cho phù hợp sở thích là xong.

----------


## CKD

> Hohoho, con atmega328 mà chơi được WAV à? Thế ông dùng DAC cách nào? PWM?
> Cũng đang suy nghĩ là tại sao người ta ko dùng MCU làm DAC/crossover? Theo lý thuyết thì nếu dùng MCU làm sound card thì dữ liệu đẩy xuống là digital => bảo toàn 100%. Split tần số rồi đẩy ra DAC của MCU => amplifier, âm thanh hơi bị chuẩn chứ nhỉ?
> 
> Công thức của Back Load Horn thì "Google đi"  
> Nhưng mà bọn nó làm sẵn đây nè http://bgaudio.org/horn_en.php, đã kiểm tra, kết quả y chang với mấy cái research paper nên chắc là ko sai. Để gửi bản vẽ qua cho, chỉnh thông số, tút design cho phù hợp sở thích là xong.


MCU nó bị jitter hay gì gì đấy. Tui hiend thấy option tới thạch anh cơ mà  :Big Grin: .
Hay nó chuẩn quá thì âm thanh bị "cứng", nên option cho nó sai sai tí để nó giống với audio analog. Ngay cả đèn chân không mà vẫn có rất nhiều giàn siêu hiend cơ mà, hình như analog thì phải có gì đó sai sai mới chuẩn.

Đèn chân không đang làm việc mà run run, mấy cái điện cực run run thì nó có ảnh hưởng đến output không nhỉ, theo em thì.. quá ảnh hưởng. Thế mà nó vẫn hay  :Big Grin:

----------


## nhatson

> Hohoho, con atmega328 mà chơi được WAV à? Thế ông dùng DAC cách nào? PWM?
> Cũng đang suy nghĩ là tại sao người ta ko dùng MCU làm DAC/crossover? Theo lý thuyết thì nếu dùng MCU làm sound card thì dữ liệu đẩy xuống là digital => bảo toàn 100%. Split tần số rồi đẩy ra DAC của MCU => amplifier, âm thanh hơi bị chuẩn chứ nhỉ?
> 
> Công thức của Back Load Horn thì "Google đi"  
> Nhưng mà bọn nó làm sẵn đây nè http://bgaudio.org/horn_en.php, đã kiểm tra, kết quả y chang với mấy cái research paper nên chắc là ko sai. Để gửi bản vẽ qua cho, chỉnh thông số, tút design cho phù hợp sở thích là xong.


ặc? người ta ko làm thì lấy đâu ra lý thuyết cho ông đọc?
giờ vô rạp chiếu phim cũng là  máy chiếu hết roài nhé, ko còn chiếu phim 35mm nữa đâu.....

----------


## Gamo

Hoho, thế thì túm lại, theo mấy cha, con DAC của MCU có ổn hem? hay phải chơi chip DSP riêng? Tại sao bọn soundcard dùng con EMUxxxx gì đó để làm gì?

----------


## cuongmay

> MCU nó bị jitter hay gì gì đấy. Tui hiend thấy option tới thạch anh cơ mà .
> Hay nó chuẩn quá thì âm thanh bị "cứng", nên option cho nó sai sai tí để nó giống với audio analog. Ngay cả đèn chân không mà vẫn có rất nhiều giàn siêu hiend cơ mà, hình như analog thì phải có gì đó sai sai mới chuẩn.
> 
> Đèn chân không đang làm việc mà run run, mấy cái điện cực run run thì nó có ảnh hưởng đến output không nhỉ, theo em thì.. quá ảnh hưởng. Thế mà nó vẫn hay


cái khốn khổ của dân chơi âm thanh là thế đó bác ạ .thời kì điện tử lạc hậu thì người ta mong có 1 dàn trung thực nghe cho đã .giờ công nghệ phát triển rồi làm cho trung thực là chuyện nhỏ thì người ta lại cảm thấy nó khô cứng,không có hồn chi chi chi đó nên nghe lại mấy bản nhạc lựt phựt dở òm hồi xưa lại thấy hay và nói rằng nó mộc... dân chơi âm thanh hầu hết là tự sướng mà .

----------

CKD, Gamo, huanpt

----------


## solero

Lậy cụ, DAC đó sao dành cho audiophiler được?

----------


## Gamo

Nó khác chỗ nào vậy ku?

----------


## nhatson

> MCU nó bị jitter hay gì gì đấy. Tui hiend thấy option tới thạch anh cơ mà .
> Hay nó chuẩn quá thì âm thanh bị "cứng", nên option cho nó sai sai tí để nó giống với audio analog. Ngay cả đèn chân không mà vẫn có rất nhiều giàn siêu hiend cơ mà, hình như analog thì phải có gì đó sai sai mới chuẩn.
> 
> Đèn chân không đang làm việc mà run run, mấy cái điện cực run run thì nó có ảnh hưởng đến output không nhỉ, theo em thì.. quá ảnh hưởng. Thế mà nó vẫn hay


thật ra đèn hok phải hiend mà.. đèn làm hiend dễ, hiend giờ mẫy hãng lớn nó vẫn đu bán dẫn ...diy du theo ko nổi

----------


## linhdt1121

> Hix... thật tình thì xem tài liệu cũng ko thấy bọn nó sơn PU/epoxy, toàn dán decal/simili/gỗ lạng hoặc cùng lắm đánh vecni lớp gỗ ngoài (nếu dùng gỗ)
> 
> Kệ, lỡ ùi, để mai post thành phẩm cho các cụ xem, nhờ góp ý tiếp. Nghe âm thanh thì mới 1 loa đã thấy phê, mặc dù chưa ngon như con earphone.
> 
> Đính kèm 43578
> 
> Nhờ  các cụ chỉ tiếp:
> 1. Em bắt tán inox 2 bên xấu quá, có cách nào bắt tán 2 bên mà đẹp chai hơn ko?
> 2. Do cắt mica nhầm nên có 3 lỗ bắt ốc trên cùng em phải nới rộng ra, giờ phải gắn long đền thì xấu quá. Có cách nào để giải quyết ko ợ?


   + Cho em hỏi ngu là sao cụ ko dán keo mà phải bắt ốc thế ợ.
   + Củ loa fostex 103 phải ko cụ Gà, cụ mua bao xiềng đó.
nhân tiện topic này các cụ cho em hỏi, có cụ nào biết ở HN chỗ nào bán lẻ tấm laminate ko ợ, em mua về mặc áo cho cái loa của em.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, tại em ngu món chế loa nên bắt ốc ợ... sau này sẽ dán  :Wink: 
Đùa thui ợ, thật ra bên trong là dán hết, bên ngoài bắt ốc ợ. Lý do là lúc làm em vẫn chưa xác định 2 vách ngoài là vật liệu gì, gỗ có lẽ nghe hay hơn nhưng mica sẽ đẹp hơn => bắt ốc cho nó thoải mái lựa chọn. Hơn nữa nếu dùng mica thì phải bắt ốc vì dán keo sợ có đường, xấu. Ngoài ra thì lòng ruột con back load horn này khá mỏng (15mm) nên chỉ sợ vách bị rung => ép thêm mấy con ốc cho chắc ăn

Củ loa của em là Fostex FE127 ợ

Cái ampli đẹp quá, cụ tự xử ợ?

----------

linhdt1121

----------


## linhdt1121

> Hehe, tại em ngu món chế loa nên bắt ốc ợ... sau này sẽ dán 
> Đùa thui ợ, tại làm CNC riết em thấy dán sợ ko đủ cứng. Với lại 2 miếng mica dán 2 bên sợ xấu
> 
> Củ loa của em là Fostex FE127 ợ
> 
> Cái ampli đẹp quá, cụ tự xử ợ?


cụ bệnh nặng quá rồi, hehehe
cái ampli đó là em mang con CNC mini đi đổi đấy ợ, cũng của 1 cụ trên này thôi ợ. em đang tính rảnh thì phay lại cho nó cái vỏ nhôm, dạo này nhôm đang rẻ và máy thì vừa làm xong chưa cho ra sản phẩm nào ợ.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, thế con của cụ nghe bass ổn ko?

----------


## linhdt1121

> Hehe, thế con của cụ nghe bass ổn ko?


yếu lắm cụ ợ, nghe nhạc nhẹ thì khá ổn.
củ loa của em bé tẹo, vs lại thùng loa có vẻ đang thừa thể tích nên bass ko biết chạy đâu hết ý.  :Big Grin:

----------

Gamo

----------


## huyquynhbk

> yếu lắm cụ ợ, nghe nhạc nhẹ thì khá ổn.
> củ loa của em bé tẹo, vs lại thùng loa có vẻ đang thừa thể tích nên bass ko biết chạy đâu hết ý.


Thùng loa của cụ hở nhiều quá.vs lại thể tích quá lớn nên bass yếu. cụ kiếm ít bông thủy tinh lót giảm thể tích thùng xuống chắc ổn. hehe

----------


## Ga con

Củ này đừng đòi hỏi cao cụ ạ.

Xem đáp tần thì dưới 100Hz nó tụt thê thảm, cả chục dB rồi nên thùng khó khắc phục nổi. Lót bông trong thùng để giảm phản xạ lan truyền thôi không khắc phục nhiều.

Có thể phải dùng 2 củ/thùng, 1 củ cắt dải tần cao, 1 củ còn lại phải hãm độ nhạy dải tần trên 100Hz xuống chút mới đỡ hơn, độ nhạy tổng thể giảm.

@ cụ Gà: tự chế DAC chi cho cực cụ, mà e đảm bảo là nếu hay bằng tụi đang bán sẵn (với basic hiện tại nhé cụ) cụ phải bỏ ra số tiền không nhỏ hơn.
DAC thì nguồn cấp, OSC quan trọng, nâng cấp mấy phần này cho nhanh. Cụ xin lão Nhatson mấy con chip USB DAC về xử cho nhanh, thêm ổn áp low noise + tụ xịn + TCXO xịn là ngon rồi.
Con này e nghĩ chip KIA6210 kéo ngon, ráng đầu tư tụ nguồn xịn.

Thanks.

----------

Gamo, huyquynhbk

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, em ham dzui bị lão Linh dụ cụ ợ. DAC có rồi, đang tính chế/mua active crossover. Chắc dùng 1 con DSP chế cho vui chứ làm STM32 thì đúng như cụ nói, hết vui

Mà tán phét thôi chứ tình hình là thấy công trình thế kỷ rồi, hohoho

Vụ bài hướng dẫn về cầu công suất của cụ Gà Con sao chìm mất tiêu rồi?

----------


## Ga con

Về cơ bản thế này ạ:
- Crossover (cả active hay passive) theo nghĩa của cụ nó chỉ tăng biên độ của dải tần chứ không phải tăng cường dải tần (nói nôm na là cụ đẩy cường độ của tín hiệu 100Hz lên 5 lần được nhưng không giảm tần số 2 lần từ 100Hz xuống 50Hz được). Chỉnh lên đầu tiên nghe có vẻ đầy đủ tần hơn nhưng rất mau mệt & mất cân bằng. Ngày trước e cũng chỉnh equa nghe trên máy tính hoài nhưng giờ không nghe nổi, hic.
- Thùng có thể khắc phục chút ít phần dải tần của loa, cách dễ hơn là giảm độ nhạy của các dải tần trên lại cho nó cân bằng (đồng thời giảm luôn độ nhạy tổng thể)nhưng với các loa toàn dải này công suất hơi nhỏ nên cũng khó xử. Như con FE126 của cụ đáp tần nó như này, nếu chọn độ nhạy cỡ 80dB/W/m thì có thể kéo xuống tới 50Hz. Cái này cụ xử bằng các mạch crossover tạm được nhưng hơi phức tạp chút.

Vụ công suất kia hồi này e bận quá, hic. Chắc phải thêm 1 thời gian nữa ạ.

Thanks.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, crossover là phân tần mà Phúc

----------


## solero

> Về cơ bản thế này ạ:
> - Crossover (cả active hay passive) theo nghĩa của cụ nó chỉ tăng biên độ của dải tần chứ không phải tăng cường dải tần (nói nôm na là cụ đẩy cường độ của tín hiệu 100Hz lên 5 lần được nhưng không giảm tần số 2 lần từ 100Hz xuống 50Hz được). Chỉnh lên đầu tiên nghe có vẻ đầy đủ tần hơn nhưng rất mau mệt & mất cân bằng. Ngày trước e cũng chỉnh equa nghe trên máy tính hoài nhưng giờ không nghe nổi, hic.
> - Thùng có thể khắc phục chút ít phần dải tần của loa, cách dễ hơn là giảm độ nhạy của các dải tần trên lại cho nó cân bằng (đồng thời giảm luôn độ nhạy tổng thể)nhưng với các loa toàn dải này công suất hơi nhỏ nên cũng khó xử. Như con FE126 của cụ đáp tần nó như này, nếu chọn độ nhạy cỡ 80dB/W/m thì có thể kéo xuống tới 50Hz. Cái này cụ xử bằng các mạch crossover tạm được nhưng hơi phức tạp chút.
> Đính kèm 43872
> Vụ công suất kia hồi này e bận quá, hic. Chắc phải thêm 1 thời gian nữa ạ.
> 
> Thanks.


Hình như có gì đó sai sai.

Crossover để cắt tần cho ra loa mà cụ?

----------

Gamo, huyquynhbk

----------


## linhdt1121

Crossover theo em hiểu thì nó là các mạch lọc để lọc 1 dải tần nhất định trong toàn bộ dải tần của âm thanh và đưa các tần số này ra các loa riêng biệt. Còn active là mạch lọc chủ động, như hình cụ kem đưa.có nghĩa nó sẽ lọc tín hiệu đầu vào rồi mới đưa đến các bộ khuếch đại để nâng cường độ rồi đưa ra loa. Còn passive là lọc thụ động, có nghĩa là nó sẽ khuếch đại tất cả input rồi sẽ dùng cách mạch lọc L-C để lọc lấy dải tần mong muốn để đưa ra loa. Như vậy cossover ko làm thay đổi tần số, nó chỉ là cho thằng nào qua, thằng nào ở lại thôi.
Như vậy có đúng ko các bác, hay trước giờ em toàn hiểu sai.

----------


## Ga con

2 loại cụ:

- Crossover: phân tần loa, 100% là passive.

- Crossover kia dân làm âm thanh sân khấu hay gọi, có cả active crossover và passive crossover, mình hay gọi là mạch chỉnh bass/treble/cut... thôi. Ngoài ra cùng loại còn có mấy cái compressor, mixing table, preamp ...nữa. Giờ toàn xài digital nên 1 món có thể làm tùm lum chức năng. Mấy ông xài audio phun răng đòi hí èn thì hay làm cái mạch B5 crossover ấy cụ (tốn jfet bỏ bố luôn), chủ yếu tách tần cho super treble.

Thanks.

----------


## linhdt1121

> 2 loại cụ:
> 
> - Crossover: phân tần loa, 100% là passive.
> 
> - Crossover kia dân làm âm thanh sân khấu hay gọi, có cả active crossover và passive crossover, mình hay gọi là mạch chỉnh bass/treble/cut... thôi. Ngoài ra cùng loại còn có mấy cái compressor, mixing table, preamp ...nữa. Giờ toàn xài digital nên 1 món có thể làm tùm lum chức năng. Mấy ông xài audio phun răng đòi hí èn thì hay làm cái mạch B5 crossover ấy cụ (tốn jfet bỏ bố luôn), chủ yếu tách tần cho super treble.
> 
> Thanks.


Em tưởng phân tần chia ra 2 loại, chủ động (active) và phân tần bị động (passive).
Sao lại 100% là passive đc nhỉ.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Lão Linh chuyên dụ dỗ trẻ em đâu rồi? hohoho....

----------


## nhatson

> Lão Linh chuyên dụ dỗ trẻ em đâu rồi? hohoho....


kiếm củ bass trước đi

----------


## Gamo

Huhu, thấy thì hú giùm nhe. Khoảng 1 tháng nữa con DSP mới về tới VN.

----------


## Ga con

> Em tưởng phân tần chia ra 2 loại, chủ động (active) và phân tần bị động (passive).
> Sao lại 100% là passive đc nhỉ.


Khổ ghê gớm, cụ lại chả chịu đọc mấy bài trên.

Em bảo là cái crossover hiểu theo nghĩa phân tần loa như mấy cụ ở trên hiểu, nó nằm giữa pow amp và driver (củ loa), đa số nằm trong thùng loa, 100% là passive chỉ dùng tụ, cảm, trở.... Có thể cắt tần bậc 1, 2, 3, thậm chí 4.

Còn cái crossover hiểu theo nghĩa mạch bass/treble/trim... nó nằm trước pow amp, có khi trước cả preamp, thì có thể passive (mạch lọc bass/treble xài tụ, trở), hoặc active (dsp, opamp + xử lý) tùy thiết kế. Mấy cái DSP hiện nay đa số là active hết, nó có thể bù tần, cắt tần, nén tần... gần như đầy đủ chức năng.

Thanks.

----------

huyquynhbk

----------


## linhdt1121

Úi, cụ diễn đạt khó hiểu quá ợ, làm em hiểu ko hết ý của cụ.
Cái phân tần mà các cụ ở trên hiểu nó là cái này.



Nó gọi là phân tần bị động và 99,99% nó nằm trong thùng loa.
Cụ nói vậy chắc dễ hiểu hơn.
Sorry cụ vì ko hiểu ý nhé.

----------


## Gamo

Nói thiệt cái đám anh em mình trong đây chắc cũng ít chơi audio nên ông nói gà bà nói vịt

Ở mặt nào đó thì DSP làm được rất nhiều thứ, trong đó có active crossover. Active Crossover thì theo quan điểm của mình sẽ cho chất lượng âm thanh tốt hơn Passive & dễ dùng hơn. Mấy loa rẻ tiền bán ngoài Nhật Tảo thì 100% dùng Passive.

Con Full Range dạng Back Loaded Horn mình nghe solo thì tuyệt vời, đê mê. Bass ok nhưng ko lửa như các hệ thống loa khác (giới hạn của dòng full range & của thiết kế dạng Horn). Do đó mình tính phân tần, để mid & trebe cho full range, còn bass thì sẽ order 1 cặp từ hãng về làm thùng riêng. Chủ yếu là cho vui, chứ nghe thiệt thì có cặp bự & amply của hãng rồi.

----------


## nhatson

> Nói thiệt cái đám anh em mình trong đây chắc cũng ít chơi audio nên ông nói gà bà nói vịt
> 
> Ở mặt nào đó thì DSP làm được rất nhiều thứ, trong đó có active crossover. Active Crossover thì theo quan điểm của mình sẽ cho chất lượng âm thanh tốt hơn Passive & dễ dùng hơn. Mấy loa rẻ tiền bán ngoài Nhật Tảo thì 100% dùng Passive.
> 
> Con Full Range dạng Back Loaded Horn mình nghe solo thì tuyệt vời, đê mê. Bass ok nhưng ko lửa như các hệ thống loa khác (giới hạn của dòng full range & của thiết kế dạng Horn). Do đó mình tính phân tần, để mid & trebe cho full range, còn bass thì sẽ order 1 cặp từ hãng về làm thùng riêng. Chủ yếu là cho vui, chứ nghe thiệt thì có cặp bự & amply của hãng rồi.


hehe tui đố ông làm phân tần active cho loa đó 
phân tần thụ động ko cần thêm phần công suất và hệ thống stereo chắc 98% là thụ động roài cụ gà

active chưa biết hiệu quả ko mà thấy là rườm ra rồi đó

----------


## Gamo

3 thằng trong 1 cabinet thì ko dùng active được ùi. Nhưng với hệ loa của tau thì phù hợp

----------


## Ga con

Active phải can thiệp nguồn âm quá sâu, nên theo em chắc sẽ không tự nhiên được. Trừ khi cụ thích thể loại như heavy metal, under ground.

Loa fullrange phù hợp cho vocal vì dải tần nó nằm toàn trong dải tiếng người đó, nhưng nghe nhạc cụ không hợp do cs khá nhỏ và độ động hơi kém. Cái nào độ động tốt thì nam châm thật xịn, mạnh, màng cứng & nhẹ, có bộ phận phát tweeter...mà cái nào đáp ứng được toàn giá ở trển không à, như dòng Seas Exotic, Lowther...chẳng hạn. Còn không thì liên hệ cụ gohome mod nó sang field coil.

Ý cụ gà là xài amp riêng để lái từng driver riêng á, người ta gọi là bi-amp, thậm chí triple-amp, chứ đâu ai gọi phân tần active, vì nó không can thiệp nguồn tín hiệu hay đáp tần của thiết bị.

Thanks

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Haiz.... ông trùm CNC Phúc bồ chắc chưa nghiên cứu về DSP trong Audio rồi. Bài trước thì lẫn lộn giữa crossover/amplifier. Khi mình dùng passive, âm thanh phải đi qua cuộn cảm, trở, tụ nên tiếng nó ko thể là tiếng gốc được, impendance của 1 hệ passive cũng biến thiên theo tần số, thêm thermal runaway, rất khó kiểm soát, âm thanh phụ thuộc nhiều vào chất lượng component. Active ngược lại có thể lấy tần số từ chính tín hiệu digital ban đầu, tách tần dựa trên tính toán nên âm thanh chính xác hơn chứ. 
Cái chính với Active Crossover là như lão Linh nói (mặc dù lão ấy là người dụ mình chơi active) là Active Crossover lằng nhằng, chi phí cao hơn nhiều so với passive, thời gian đầu chơi còn sướng, sau coi chừng làm biếng.

Ai nói là Full Range ko hợp với nhạc cụ? Mình đoán là Phúc nghe giao hưởng bằng full range nên kết luận như thế, nhưng thật ra nghe solo/song tấu thì cực kỳ xuất sắc.

Nói vậy thôi, mỗi người có 1 gu riêng, 2 ông làm CNC có thể so chứ 2 ông ngồi cùng 1 chỗ nghe cùng dàn loa cảm nhận khác nhau, ko nói được.

----------


## cuongmay

Ối cụ gà mỡ ơi . trong âm thanh người ta quan trọng nhất là sự mượt mà tự nhiên, âm thanh qua rlc nó chỉ làm thay đổi đáp ứng tần số chứ chứ không làm méo dạng tín hiệu. còn cụ chơi dsp là phải xấp xỉ nó bằng bộ adc không mấy chính xác(đồ tương đối chính xác thì quá xá mắc) sau đó qua các giải thuật lược bỏ khó kiểm soát rồi lại phải đưa qua DAC không mấy chính xác ,tạp âm không đạt (DAC cho ngon thi quá mắc)để có được dạng sóng bậc thang sau đó lọc qua nhiều mắt lọc cho nó thành dạng sóng gần sin.... mới nghe qua là dân chơi nhạc hết muốn nghe rồi ạ .
còn về loa điều cơ bản nhất là nó phải cộng hưởng đúng tần số để hãm dao dộng màng loa,giảm rung thùng ,giảm sóng ngược pha làm triệt tiêu tiếng bass ,tất cả chỉ để loa có hiệu suất bass cao ,còn mid , treble thì phối hợp dễ dàng thôi . 
Trong quá trình mình  DIY loa mấy chiếc nhét vào goc tường thì bass ù ù còn đem ra ngoài sân bass loãng đi đâu chẳng thấy là thất bại rồi ạ.

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, hệ thống âm thanh cụ sử dụng là hệ gì? Cụ đã thử nhét vào góc tưởng & đem ra ngoài sân xem nó nghe khác nhau thế nào chưa? Hệ nào của cụ mà nghe tốt cả trong góc tường & ngoài sân thì là hệ tốt lắm á. Bass phải đặt đúng vị trí thích hợp chứ đâu phải muốn đặt đâu thì đặt?

Rồi tái tạo âm thanh qua RLC có tự nhiên ko? Cụ đã thử đo xem nó ko bị méo tín hiệu, trễ pha, lệch pha ko? Nếu tín hiệu nguồn trực tiếp từ nguồn digital thì có cần phải dùng ADC ko cụ? Giữa tái tạo âm thanh bằng DAC và RLC, thằng nào cho ra kết quả chính xác với bản gốc trong mọi trường hợp hơn hả cụ? Cụ có bao giờ thử chưa?

*** Mà em tán phét vậy thôi, em cũng chưa thử ***  :Wink:   Có gì cụ cứ test rồi show kết quả cho em học hỏi nhé.

----------


## nhatson

> Active phải can thiệp nguồn âm quá sâu, nên theo em chắc sẽ không tự nhiên được. Trừ khi cụ thích thể loại như heavy metal, under ground.
> 
> Loa fullrange phù hợp cho vocal vì dải tần nó nằm toàn trong dải tiếng người đó, nhưng nghe nhạc cụ không hợp do cs khá nhỏ và độ động hơi kém. Cái nào độ động tốt thì nam châm thật xịn, mạnh, màng cứng & nhẹ, có bộ phận phát tweeter...mà cái nào đáp ứng được toàn giá ở trển không à, như dòng Seas Exotic, Lowther...chẳng hạn. Còn không thì liên hệ cụ gohome mod nó sang field coil.
> 
> Ý cụ gà là xài amp riêng để lái từng driver riêng á, người ta gọi là bi-amp, thậm chí triple-amp, chứ đâu ai gọi phân tần active, vì nó không can thiệp nguồn tín hiệu hay đáp tần của thiết bị.
> 
> Thanks


bi  amp cụ phải có phân tần chứ hok lẻ cụ cứ cắm thắng tín hiệu cd vào amp rồi ra loa?

----------


## nhatson

> Hehe, hệ thống âm thanh cụ sử dụng là hệ gì? Cụ đã thử nhét vào góc tưởng & đem ra ngoài sân xem nó nghe khác nhau thế nào chưa? Hệ nào của cụ mà nghe tốt cả trong góc tường & ngoài sân thì là hệ tốt lắm á. Bass phải đặt đúng vị trí thích hợp chứ đâu phải muốn đặt đâu thì đặt?
> 
> Rồi tái tạo âm thanh qua RLC có tự nhiên ko? Cụ đã thử đo xem nó ko bị méo tín hiệu, trễ pha, lệch pha ko? Nếu tín hiệu nguồn trực tiếp từ nguồn digital thì có cần phải dùng ADC ko cụ? Giữa tái tạo âm thanh bằng DAC và RLC, thằng nào cho ra kết quả chính xác với bản gốc trong mọi trường hợp hơn hả cụ? Cụ có bao giờ thử chưa?
> 
> *** Mà em tán phét vậy thôi, em cũng chưa thử ***   Có gì cụ cứ test rồi show kết quả cho em học hỏi nhé.


làm bô mâm đĩa than tử tế, kim ngon, phono box tốt... cd vẫn có khoảng cách đoá, amp và loa chạy setreo tương đối so trên cùng hệ thống

----------


## cuongmay

> Hehe, hệ thống âm thanh cụ sử dụng là hệ gì? Cụ đã thử nhét vào góc tưởng & đem ra ngoài sân xem nó nghe khác nhau thế nào chưa? Hệ nào của cụ mà nghe tốt cả trong góc tường & ngoài sân thì là hệ tốt lắm á. Bass phải đặt đúng vị trí thích hợp chứ đâu phải muốn đặt đâu thì đặt?
> 
> Rồi tái tạo âm thanh qua RLC có tự nhiên ko? Cụ đã thử đo xem nó ko bị méo tín hiệu, trễ pha, lệch pha ko? Nếu tín hiệu nguồn trực tiếp từ nguồn digital thì có cần phải dùng ADC ko cụ? Giữa tái tạo âm thanh bằng DAC và RLC, thằng nào cho ra kết quả chính xác với bản gốc trong mọi trường hợp hơn hả cụ? Cụ có bao giờ thử chưa?
> 
> *** Mà em tán phét vậy thôi, em cũng chưa thử ***   Có gì cụ cứ test rồi show kết quả cho em học hỏi nhé.


-đo thử hết rồi cụ ạ rlc không làm méo sin , thậm chi bác cho vào không phải sin nó cũng sửa lại cho gần giống sin ,còn lêch pha thì phải có rồi nhưng nó không ảnh hưởng đến tai đâu . trước mình làm bên âm thanh mà ,mình được trang bị máy đo độ méo ,máy phát sóng ,máy hiện sóng nên cái gì mình nghi ngờ là mình phân tích hết . về sau mình phát hiện năng lực thẩm âm của mình có hạn nên bỏ nghề chạy theo điều khiển tự động.
Cụ  lấy thẳng digital thì còn nói làm chi nhưng khả năng các công đoạn xử lí của cụ để tới đầu ra tốt hơn 1 đầu đĩa loại khá là không thể vì có nhiều cái về bố trí mach,đi dây , chọn linh kiện... . 1 ví dụ về đầu đĩa loại tốt mình từng sửa nó làm rất cầu kỳ , 2 vỉ số và tương tự cách xa nhau ,xài riêng 2 biến áp ,lấy mẫu vượt 8 hay 16 lần gì đó  thông qua 3-4 mắt lọc bậc 2 , tất cả tụ đều ghi for audio ,opam dùng số khá lạ nhưng chất âm hẳn phải vượt qua ne5532 , trạm ra mạ vàng.... với cái nữa cụ dùng giải thuật gì ?cụ có nắm được hết logic xử lí của nó không?mình thấy mấy cái chỉnh âm bằng số mình từng nghe không hay nên không có lòng tin .
-mình bỏ nghề hơn chục năm rồi máy móc hỏng hết rồi nên chẳng đo được nữa cụ ạ ,với giò giở ra ngại lắm ,lại bị tái nghiện thì khổ . nhà cũng chẳng có hệ thống nào cả vì ông cụ nhà mình ghét ồn ào .hệ thống loa thiết kế không tốt nó phát xạ tiếng bass ra sau rất dữ nên nhét góc phòng hoặc kê tường bass ầm ầm nhưng đem ra ngoài là thua , loa hãng làm tốt chênh lệch trong ngoài không nhiều loa hạt tiêu đem ra ngoài trời nghe vẫn ok.

----------

Gamo

----------


## nhatson

> -đo thử hết rồi cụ ạ rlc không làm méo sin , thậm chi bác cho vào không phải sin nó cũng sửa lại cho gần giống sin ,còn lêch pha thì phải có rồi nhưng nó không ảnh hưởng đến tai đâu . trước mình làm bên âm thanh mà ,mình được trang bị máy đo độ méo ,máy phát sóng ,máy hiện sóng nên cái gì mình nghi ngờ là mình phân tích hết . về sau mình phát hiện năng lực thẩm âm của mình có hạn nên bỏ nghề chạy theo điều khiển tự động.
> Cụ  lấy thẳng digital thì còn nói làm chi nhưng khả năng các công đoạn xử lí của cụ để tới đầu ra tốt hơn 1 đầu đĩa loại khá là không thể vì có nhiều cái về bố trí mach,đi dây , chọn linh kiện... . 1 ví dụ về đầu đĩa loại tốt mình từng sửa nó làm rất cầu kỳ , 2 vỉ số và tương tự cách xa nhau ,xài riêng 2 biến áp ,lấy mẫu vượt 8 hay 16 lần gì đó  thông qua 3-4 mắt lọc bậc 2 , tất cả tụ đều ghi for audio ,opam dùng số khá lạ nhưng chất âm hẳn phải vượt qua ne5532 , trạm ra mạ vàng.... với cái nữa cụ dùng giải thuật gì ?cụ có nắm được hết logic xử lí của nó không?mình thấy mấy cái chỉnh âm bằng số mình từng nghe không hay nên không có lòng tin .
> -mình bỏ nghề hơn chục năm rồi máy móc hỏng hết rồi nên chẳng đo được nữa cụ ạ ,với giò giở ra ngại lắm ,lại bị tái nghiện thì khổ . nhà cũng chẳng có hệ thống nào cả vì ông cụ nhà mình ghét ồn ào .hệ thống loa thiết kế không tốt nó phát xạ tiếng bass ra sau rất dữ nên nhét góc phòng hoặc kê tường bass ầm ầm nhưng đem ra ngoài là thua , loa hãng làm tốt chênh lệch trong ngoài không nhiều loa hạt tiêu đem ra ngoài trời nghe vẫn ok.


ông gamo đang hài lòng vs cặp full range của ông, ông chưa ok vụ bass nên giải pháp dơn giản giờ là kiếm cái active cors rồi bi-amp 
ỗng đang kiếm củ bass cho việc này cụ có gợi ý gì cho ổng ko> chứ mấy vụ trên bàn mãi ko tới đâu

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Ngày xưa mình cũng có chơi audio và buôn lậu thiết bị âm thanh về VN.

Thật ra đang quan tâm tới con DSP nhiều hơn là vụ loa/bass. Làm chỉ để xem có thể dung hòa chất âm khi solo của Full Range với khi chơi các loại nhạc khác hay ko. Chất âm nghe nhạc solo của Fostex 127 quá hay. 

Do công việc thì cân nghiên cứu xử lý âm thanh bằng DSP. Phần từ amplifier trở đi thì bỏ qua.

----------


## Gamo

Hello các cụ,

Em tính làm cái loa thế ni, mà nghĩ đi nghĩ lại thấy cái CNC của mình bó tay. Nhờ các cụ chỉ em với

----------


## MinhPT

> Hello các cụ,
> 
> Em tính làm cái loa thế ni, mà nghĩ đi nghĩ lại thấy cái CNC của mình bó tay. Nhờ các cụ chỉ em với


Máy in 3D được không bác?
Chỉ cần tính toán đúng tần số và độ mở của loa.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Hix... Thiết kế mình ko ngại, nhưng ko có máy in 3d... Với lại có pp nào cho sản phẩm đẹp hơn in 3d ko bác?

----------


## MinhPT

> Về cơ bản thế này ạ:
> - Crossover (cả active hay passive) theo nghĩa của cụ nó chỉ tăng biên độ của dải tần chứ không phải tăng cường dải tần (nói nôm na là cụ đẩy cường độ của tín hiệu 100Hz lên 5 lần được nhưng không giảm tần số 2 lần từ 100Hz xuống 50Hz được). Chỉnh lên đầu tiên nghe có vẻ đầy đủ tần hơn nhưng rất mau mệt & mất cân bằng. Ngày trước e cũng chỉnh equa nghe trên máy tính hoài nhưng giờ không nghe nổi, hic.
> - Thùng có thể khắc phục chút ít phần dải tần của loa, cách dễ hơn là giảm độ nhạy của các dải tần trên lại cho nó cân bằng (đồng thời giảm luôn độ nhạy tổng thể)nhưng với các loa toàn dải này công suất hơi nhỏ nên cũng khó xử. Như con FE126 của cụ đáp tần nó như này, nếu chọn độ nhạy cỡ 80dB/W/m thì có thể kéo xuống tới 50Hz. Cái này cụ xử bằng các mạch crossover tạm được nhưng hơi phức tạp chút.
> Đính kèm 43872
> Vụ công suất kia hồi này e bận quá, hic. Chắc phải thêm 1 thời gian nữa ạ.
> 
> Thanks.


Phân tần (crossover) chỉ làm nhiệm vụ chia tần số làm nhiều đoạn để chia vào loa hoặc amply và loa phù hợp với dải tần tối ưu của loa. Thường không tăng cường độ âm thanh. Phần tần khác hẳn cái equalizer ạ.
Cái bác nói về cắt 100Hz hay 50Hz là thay đổi vị trí chia tần số thôi.

----------


## MinhPT

> hehe tui đố ông làm phân tần active cho loa đó 
> phân tần thụ động ko cần thêm phần công suất và hệ thống stereo chắc 98% là thụ động roài cụ gà
> 
> active chưa biết hiệu quả ko mà thấy là rườm ra rồi đó


Loa máy tính có loại phân tần active luôn nhé, vì nó có amply bên trong.

----------


## MinhPT

> Hix... Thiết kế mình ko ngại, nhưng ko có máy in 3d... Với lại có pp nào cho sản phẩm đẹp hơn in 3d ko bác?


Trò này trước đây mình làm cái kèn nhôm (có lẽ là người rất đầu tiên ở VN làm front horn), hàn ghép từng miếng nhôm giống cái hoa loa kèn.
Cách khác mà mọi người hay chơi là đổ composite.
Cách chơi nữa có CNC là làm cái kèn khỗ, gồm nhiều vòng tròn xếp chồng lên nhau

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Ui, cảm ơn bác vô cùng!!! Bác có thể giải thích vụ đúc composit rõ hơn đc ko?

----------


## hoahong102

thấy tây nó tiện gỗ, cũng đẹp lắm, còn muốn làm như hình tốn công lắm, làm khuôn hít làm nóng micka lên rồi hít, hoặc làm nóng lên vê tròn trên máy xoay, túm lại là chưa nghĩ ra phương án dễ nào

----------

Gamo

----------


## MinhPT

> Ui, cảm ơn bác vô cùng!!! Bác có thể giải thích vụ đúc composit rõ hơn đc ko?


Bác xem ví dụ minh họa:

----------

Gamo

----------


## taih2

> Hello các cụ,
> 
> Em tính làm cái loa thế ni, mà nghĩ đi nghĩ lại thấy cái CNC của mình bó tay. Nhờ các cụ chỉ em với


CNC cái khuôn mdf rồi ra chỗ hút nổi cho hút bằng mica được không cụ Gà

----------

Gamo

----------


## quyda

> Thấy dạo quanh các web, thấy nói nhiều về loa Fostex FE126E mà hiếm thấy FF125N. Thấy kích thước của 2 loa này gần như nhau. Mạn phép xin hỏi 2 loa có tương đương không? Khác nhau nếu có là gì?
> 
> Sưu tầm thêm từ internet (có file đính kèm) *Frugal Horn Mk3 with Fostex 126*
> 
> Đính kèm 32447
> 
> Đính kèm 32446


Em ở HN, cần tìm bác nào thi công đôi thùng này ạ

----------


## quangtom12

Dàn loa nhìn Chất vl

----------

